# ~> GypsyPunk in Hospital <~ (New Update page 48 from Jo)



## EternalRose

Hi Ladies,

Well at Jo's request, I have held off writing this post all day but she has agreed to let me write on her behalf as I feel she needs all our support at the moment.

Jo called me from the hospital this morning, she was due in for a scan at 1:30pm, but she decided to go in early since she had been bleeding since last night. If any of you know Jo, she has been in the hospital a few times with cervical ectropion but she has usually gone home fine after being checked over but they now said that she is 1-2 cms dilated and has been put on strict bedrest in the hospital. They have told her that they will more than likely put a stitch in tomorrow, but they have told her to 'expect the worst ' as she is only 20 weeks. :cry: However, at present all 3 babies are fine, thank God!

I am so worried about her because this woman is remarkable. She has gone through so much with her OH, and he has done nothing to ensure her pregnancy runs as smoothly as possible! :growlmad: I have said to her today, I really hope they can keep her in as long as possible because she doesnt have somewhere warm to go home too, going home is not what she needs right now. Her flat has no heating, and there is no hot water because her landlord is the biggest jackass known to mankind. Anyway, I just wanted to give anyone who doesnt know Jo a brief summary of her situation. 

I think she wanted me to hold off writing a post as she knows how sceptical we have all been lately on the forums but I know Jo is genuine 100% and I hope we can all support her as much as we can, as I know she is so unhappy at the moment, it seems like she hasnt had a break yet. Ill update as and when neccessary. She has her phone with her in hospital, so I hope she can read all your replies. 

EternalRose x x


----------



## Mrs RC

Thanks for the update EternalRose...hope all is well GypsyPunk am thinking of you and your babies. 
xx


----------



## LesleyP

Awwww no! :cry:

I really hope she makes a full recovery and that everything turns out alright, I feel so sorry for her after everything she has been through. We are all thinking of her :hugs:

Thankyou for letting us know :)


----------



## Jemma_x

thinking of you gypsy punk :hugs:


----------



## RedRose

Thinking of you Jo and your babies, stay strong x


----------



## cbear

She's in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Thinking of her & her babies :hug: xx


----------



## hannahR

Oh no, i so hope all is ok, Lots of love to her. xx


----------



## Lollypod

Thanks for letting us know EternalRose.:thumbup:
Big hugs to Jo in hospital, sending you lot's of hugs and best wishes. :hugs:


----------



## Kitty23

oh my goodness :( :hugs: I hope everything is ok. I'm thinking of her. Thank you eternalrose for keeping us posted xxx


----------



## BabyJayne

Sending all my love, hope and support to you Gypsy Punk and to those three, special little ones. x


----------



## embo216

:( Thinking of you Jo Hun and your beautiful babies :hugs:

Thanks for letting us know EternalRose. xxx


----------



## booflebump

Poor love. Hopefully they will get a good stitch in and things will settle down.....those babes just need to hang on another couple of weeks. Sending her love and positive thoughts :hugs: xxx


----------



## lauralora

this is so upsetting to here :(

i really hope she is ok, i was just reading her post she has gone through so much the poor girl

fingers crossed for her

xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Big hugs to Jo... what awful news.. and after such a tough time of late :(

Please send her some hugs and support from us :hugs:


----------



## lili24

Thinking of you and your boys Jo. Xxx


----------



## rachlouise25

Thinking of gypsy punk and her babys xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AP

hope they stay put for a few weeks more at least!


----------



## Bee26

Thanks for the update Mon, send her big love and hugs xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

I'm sooo sorry to read this, I really hope your ok JO hold em in there, and stay in as long as you can being looked after. 

By the way where abouts is she or is that not divulged? I don't me specific hospi lol I mean area, haha just incase you were thinking I was being a bit weird


----------



## mummy2010

awww no thats so sad. i hope everything goes ok for her and the babies.:hugs: x


----------



## Tink&PeterPan

Jo, You have my full support. Keep strong for those babies.

We all love you and care xx


----------



## Missy.

Thinking of you and your babies Jo, sending lots of hugs your way :hugs: get lots of rest hun x


----------



## Sparkledust09

Haven't really spoke to jo previously but I have read some of her posts and she has gone through so much. Sending her all my thoughts and prayers for her and her boys. Thank you for updating eternal rose xxx


----------



## happy2bme

Fingers crossed for her xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stephwiggy

I so so so hope she stays well and theose babies stay out as long as possible. Sending her & those babies all the well wished in teh world. she is a wonderfull lady and what little i know of her she is an amzingly stong and inspirational lady. 

She is in my thoughts x 

(hope no-one minds me jumping in from TTC)


----------



## EternalRose

Shinning_Star said:


> I'm sooo sorry to read this, I really hope your ok JO hold em in there, and stay in as long as you can being looked after.
> 
> By the way where abouts is she or is that not divulged? I don't me specific hospi lol I mean area, haha just incase you were thinking I was being a bit weird

Its ok hun, its on her profile anyway. She is in Yorkshire :hugs: x x


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah I did just lok, she is someone I've noticed going through a shit time, I feel for her I really do, unfortunately I'm nowhere near so cldn't even offer up a new friend and a hossie visit, she certainly needs it right now


----------



## Drazic<3

Sending loads of love and kind thoughts her way :hugs:


----------



## Lil-woowoo

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope everthing works out fine x x x


----------



## EternalRose

Shinning_Star said:


> Yeah I did just lok, she is someone I've noticed going through a shit time, I feel for her I really do, unfortunately I'm nowhere near so cldn't even offer up a new friend and a hossie visit, she certainly needs it right now

Yeah I feel the same hun I wish I could do more, but Im in London and I dont even have my car at the moment. So, I am miles away and she really could do with having somewhere supportive to go home too. :cry: x x


----------



## Zarababy1

aw no hope everything turns out ok, poor thing xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Wishing you all the luck in the world hun that everything will be ok for the 4 of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sweetie

Thinking of you and your babies hunny :hugs:


----------



## applelova911

:hugs: My thoughts are with Jo & her boys. Like everyone else has mentioned I really hope she gets to stay in the hospital longer as it's a less stressful situation and she has the right care and monitoring her and the boys need.


----------



## rottiemiss

My thoughts are with you and your boys :hugs::hugs:


----------



## natasja32

Thanks for the update lovely. Thinking of Jo and babies. Keeping everything crossed. Sending you big hugs lovely.:hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

sending so many "stay put little ones" vibes. and huge hugs for Jo. i havent spoken to her much but have seen whats been going on for a while now. im very tempted to drive the hour and half down there and give the OH a talking to. loads of love Jo, hoping tomorrow is a better day xxxxxxx


----------



## Rozie_1985

So so sorry to read this, am thinking of you all. Please stay strong little ones, and Jo you have been so strong with everything thats happened lately, hang in there chick xxx


----------



## alibaba24

oh no! I agree at least she has somewhere safe and warm to be... hang in there gp and your lo's 

xxxx


----------



## Akira

OMG I hope Jo is ok, I can only imagine how she is feeling at the moment. Thanks heaps for the update Eternal.


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Good luck Jo, thinking of you and your little ones xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hope everything will be fine, thinking of her! xxx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Oh my goodness, sending thoughts and prayers to Jo, hope to god everything is OK.

A friend of mine had something similar with her last pregnancy (single baby thou) and she went full term (although spent a lot of time under observation in hospital) I know they were concerned the same thing might happen this time but all is fine and she's due later this week.


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Hi girls thanks for the messages.

I am laid in a bed with some well sexy support stockings on...

They have said I will be here til at least the end of the week.

I can't eat after midnight and consultant will come examine me tomorrow for the stitch. I've had strong anti biotics and supposotries that stop the uterus cramps.

She said its nothing I've done. She scanned me and the babies are all healthy and happy. Its my cervix that's weak and thin. I've had blood taken too. I mentioned the snake bite and they said I didn't need a tetanus and that had nothing to do with today.

I've had my mum, dad and aunty here all day and my oh has been to see me.

My consultant said work is a def no no now and last night I stayed at my dads.

I'm in leeds for who asked.

Xx


----------



## Caroline

:hugs: hun, get plenty of rest & maybe try & wangle a few more days in hospital on strict bed rest.

Keeping everything crossed that the terrible trio stay put. They are real fighters hunni, you've been thru so much & they've hung on in there.

They have your fighting spirit.

Keep us posted how you are doing.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Oh I just saw this when going to third tri as it was on the 2nd tri thing as first post. Glad I saw this. i hope all goes ok and the babies are healthy. Multiple pregnancies can be rough and she certainly has been no exception. Poor thing. I will keep an eye on this thread as I dont come to 2nd tri often, so hope to get updates here. 

:hugs: to Jo and :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to each of the wee boys


----------



## Pussy Galore

Gypsypunk.. glad that you and your little beans are OK!

Please keep us posted on your progress?

And pics of the sexy stockings maybe?! lol.. that sounds kinky :wacko:


----------



## Akira

Just read your other thread too Gyps, can I come bash your OH???


----------



## mazy

Thinking of her and wishing her all the best xx


----------



## Missy86

aww no

Hope your ok hun, just get loads of rest


----------



## JIGGY

*sendn hugs to u n the boys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## mummy0704

thinking of her and her babies x x x


----------



## modo

I am sorry this has happened Gypsy! :hugs:


----------



## debjolin

sending loads of love and support to you hun and your 3 wee boys x


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

I emailed Mon a pic of my stockings lol.

The consultant warned a stitch can still have complications as the fluid the babies are in rests near the opening of the cervix. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed all is ok.

I'm on delivery suite cos ante natel was full and they have one of those huge blue bouncy balls in there. I can see myself becoming friends with it, like Tom Hanks and his basketball in Castaway

Xxx


----------



## Kerrie-x

Hugs hunni, if your still there on the 14th let me know, im also at leeds hospital, will come visit n say a quick hello :hugs:

xx


----------



## Embovstar

really sorry to read this. I wish you a speedy recovery and hope the VERY best for your 3 babies x

Nicola xx


----------



## Missy86

Gypsy_Punk said:


> I emailed Mon a pic of my stockings lol.
> 
> The consultant warned a stitch can still have complications as the fluid the babies are in rests near the opening of the cervix. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed all is ok.
> 
> I'm on delivery suite cos ante natel was full and they have one of those huge blue bouncy balls in there. I can see myself becoming friends with it, like Tom Hanks and his basketball in Castaway
> 
> Xxx

haha your not gonna draw a face on it are you


----------



## Beltane

Try and take it easy hun!


----------



## Linzi

Take it easy hun, if you ever need company Im just round the corner. x


----------



## Hen

Keeping everything crossed for you hun, I hope the stitch goes ok. Loads of hugs.


----------



## K1mberley

Glad to hear ur ok at the moment hope everything goes well for you. xxx


----------



## Bingles

just seen this thread glad your ok GP and your babies are ok. Take care of yourself and do everything the doctors tell you xxx


----------



## BabyHaines

Akira said:


> Just read your other thread too Gyps, can I come bash your OH???

Think you'll have to get in line honey!!

GP, I have everything crossed for you and your bubbas. Keep rested and relax honey xxxx


----------



## Sam9kids

Awww my darling, you stay well rested and ive got everything crossed!

And what are you going to call your ball? Tom Hanks was 'Wilson'!


----------



## JadeyB

Thinking of you Jo - and sending you lots of hugs.

xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

I think insanity has taken over. Tears were in full flow earlier. I think the tablets have sent me a bit doolally xx


----------



## Ginaerhol

i hope gypsypunk and her babies are ok xxxx thinking of u hunii xxx


----------



## Jadeyydoe

awww hun lets hope all comes out okay!
fingers crossed for you and your babies :hugs:


----------



## EternalRose

Gypsy_Punk said:


> I emailed Mon a pic of my stockings lol.
> 
> The consultant warned a stitch can still have complications as the fluid the babies are in rests near the opening of the cervix. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed all is ok.
> 
> I'm on delivery suite cos ante natel was full and they have one of those huge blue bouncy balls in there. I can see myself becoming friends with it, like Tom Hanks and his basketball in Castaway
> 
> Xxx

So you send me an email of your sexy stockings and new friend :dohh: I cant believe how strong you are woman, I wish I was more like you but if I didnt know your sense of humour id probably think you were insane. Get someone to fix your tv hun :hugs:..x x x x x
 



Attached Files:







2010-01-04 21.02.08 (800x600).jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 64









2010-01-04 20.39.57 (800x600).jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 73


----------



## LulaBug

Thanks for letting us know EternalRose and I'm sending my biggest hugs and hope that her and the babies will be ok. xxxx


----------



## Shady_R

Oh no so sorry to hear your going through this now hun, keep your chin up though, your in the best place right now, make sure you rest up too.....Hugs hun....


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Sam9kids said:


> Awww my darling, you stay well rested and ive got everything crossed!
> 
> And what are you going to call your ball? Tom Hanks was 'Wilson'!

Cyan Bryan, he's quirky and cool

X


----------



## tammii1981

So sorry to hear your news, i hope you and your babies are safe, rest up!
glad to see you havent lost your sense of humour! 

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Kerrie-x

Are you on the labour & delivery ward, im having my baby at st james too, and they said il get my own room as i have medication etc to take, so for privacy! what are the rooms like? Is it nice? I've only ever been to antenatal part xxx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

EternalRose said:


> Gypsy_Punk said:
> 
> 
> I emailed Mon a pic of my stockings lol.
> 
> The consultant warned a stitch can still have complications as the fluid the babies are in rests near the opening of the cervix. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed all is ok.
> 
> I'm on delivery suite cos ante natel was full and they have one of those huge blue bouncy balls in there. I can see myself becoming friends with it, like Tom Hanks and his basketball in Castaway
> 
> Xxx
> 
> So you send me an email of your sexy stockings and new friend :dohh: I cant believe how strong you are woman, I wish I was more like you but if I didnt know your sense of humour id probably think you were insane. Get someone to fix your tv hun :hugs:..x x x x xClick to expand...

Yay its Cyan Bryan! 

I would get someone to fix it but I don't really wanna pay £5 just to watch Eastenders at 10pm lol

Xx


----------



## Caroline

:rofl:

you are amazing.

loving the sexy stockings.

leave the ball alone tho young lady, no bouncing those lil ones around


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Kerrie-x said:


> Are you on the labour & delivery ward, im having my baby at st james too, and they said il get my own room as i have medication etc to take, so for privacy! what are the rooms like? Is it nice? I've only ever been to antenatal part xxx

The rooms are big and have their own en suite which is good lol xx


----------



## Jellyt

Glad to see you've kept your sense of humour :). Thinking of you and your babas :hugs:


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Caroline said:


> :rofl:
> 
> you are amazing.
> 
> loving the sexy stockings.
> 
> leave the ball alone tho young lady, no bouncing those lil ones around

Lol I ain't moving from the bed, have a lovely bed pan to pee in. Xx


----------



## lanaross

oh gosh sorry to hear you are going through this :( The stitch will definitely help. Try to rest tons :) xxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

Hey just read your post sweetie, I had a stitch at 14 weeks and all is fine so far - take it easy and try to relax as much as you can xx


----------



## Mumiof2

Just read your post hun, make sure you get lots of rest.

I hope everything goes ok with the stitch, glad your 3 lil princes are ok :flower: x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Fab pics :rofl:

Rest up.. fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## babybeemac

Just wanted to say, I'm wishing you and the babies all the best. Spotted this thread whilst on my way into first tri and couldn't read without dropping you a line.

Keep strong and stay positive hun xxx :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey Jo, good luck with the stitch, hope that fixes things! 
Fingers crossed for you, and try not to go batty on us  It's fine to talk to inanimate objects, I'll just start getting worried if they answer back!
Big hugs to you and your trio,
CJ


----------



## agreeksmom

im so praying for her i hope that shes ok and i hope the babies are ok


----------



## Widger

Thinking of you and your babies and wishing you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

There's a woman just given birth. Its taken about 20 mins. I heard it all...I don't feel well now :(


----------



## AP

lol gypsy, you're a crazy lady!

thats why we luv ya!


----------



## Ginaerhol

oh no try think positive thoughts. We are all thinkin of u and ur gorgeous boys xxx


----------



## mrsraggle

Thinking of you and your boys - fingers crossed for a positive outcome with the stitch tomorrow. 

_PS, Loving Cyan Bryan!_


----------



## mrsraggle

Thinking of you and your boys - fingers crossed for a positive outcome with the stitch tomorrow. 

_PS, Loving Cyan Bryan!_


----------



## babyhope

GypsyPunk I will keep you and your babies in my prayers. I really hope everything goes well, I always think it is so exciting that we have someone on here with triplets!

Love the pictures...glad your sense of humor is still intact:haha:


----------



## nikkibr

so sorry to hear this - hope everything goes well - try and stay positive as i know we all are  xxx


----------



## laura4disney

Hey sweetie! Sorry to hear, hope that everything goes well, will be thinking about you!! Sending you massive hugs!!!


----------



## sabriena

I hope all goes well and that everyone stays put!


----------



## KayCee114

You are so brave!

Thinking of you and your beautiful boys, and cyan Bryan of course!

I know you have lots of family and friends around you and offers of support, but just to let you know I'm only in Sheffield if you need anything.

All the best and thinking of you all. 

Xxx


----------



## KamKol

Just logged on and read the post...hope all is well now hun...fx'd with the stitches. :hugs:


----------



## sambam

awww:hugs: i really hope everything will be fine .. i'll say a prayer for her & the babies x


----------



## debgreasby

If it wasn't for the fact i'd drunk countless cans of lager i'd be there to make sure you stayed in that bed!! Lovin the stockings, and Cyan Bryan. 

Take care sweetie xxx


----------



## Caroline

:hugs: hun, hope you feelin better. At least you have cyan gryan for company & your bed pan.

When I was in early labour with my son they stuck me on ante natal ward with bunch of women with hyperemesis, and one loo between 6 of us. Thankfully was only there 12 hrs.

Hope you get plenty of rest sweetie.


----------



## AFC84

Hehe love the stockings! Glad to hear you're still pretty upbeat, you've been through so much already it hardly seems fair...but I'm sure you'll all be out and about again soon. Thinking of you :flower:


----------



## Terrilea

Only just read this thread, hope you are feeling okay and the babies r doing well. Thinking of you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Arielle

Hope all is well with her and her children. They should really put her on bed rest if she has no heating, etc in her apt... Thanks for the update


----------



## amyw044

thinkin of u 4 x x x


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Goodluck hunny, thinking of u :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sam9kids

Gypsy_Punk said:


> Sam9kids said:
> 
> 
> Awww my darling, you stay well rested and ive got everything crossed!
> 
> And what are you going to call your ball? Tom Hanks was 'Wilson'!
> 
> Cyan Bryan, he's quirky and cool
> 
> XClick to expand...


Cool, hope you and CB get on very well!

At least you got dark stockings, last time i was in i had white!:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## Cobo76

Loving the stockings chickee! ;)

Stay strong hun....I will be praying for you and your babies.


----------



## Tasha360

Oh no hope you are ok im sure everything will be ok hun. Rest up and we are all thinking of you xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thinking of you huni. I really hope things get better for u xxx


----------



## kitten.k

i just got finished reading your other thread and wow :wacko:

more hugs for you and your little ones! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
i have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Angellicaa

Wishing you and your little ones the best~*


----------



## twiggy56

Sending you and all your babies the warmest wishes...xx


----------



## Justme

:hugs: hun,hope your 3 little ones stay strong and hang on in there.Thinking of you :hugs: x x


----------



## mrsthomas623

Oh goodness! Keep your chin up and everything is crossed for you!!


----------



## Chikadee77

Just got on here, but wanted to wish the best for you and your boys :hugs:


----------



## sandrass

Hope everything is ok!!!:hugs:


----------



## tonyamanda

only just saw this thread.. :hugs: look after yourself, hun thinking of you and your babies ,:hugs:


----------



## AmyMarie

Please God everything will be ok xxxx wish all the best of luck xxx


----------



## wait.and.see

Thinking of you and your babies hun xo


----------



## MrsJD

Thinking of you and get plently of rest....XXX


----------



## Vilranda

Thinking of You~


----------



## 3boys

oh hun, i havent been on here or facebook as we have all been sick, so i have just caught up with whats going on with you! I hope all goes well for you and the stitch is successful! You are in my thoughts and prayers hun. x x


----------



## melissa2332

i hope she is ok and the babies too


----------



## BrookieG

saying a prayer for you n your boys hun x


----------



## rwhite

Thinking of you :hugs: x Don't get too bored in there!


----------



## maybebaby3

i hope all goes well 4 u and your triplets :hugs:


----------



## daisyfflur

I'm so saddened to hear this. I have everything crossed for you and your babies. Please please be ok xxx


----------



## honey08

thinking of u ,the babies and ur familyx


----------



## Janiepops

Only just caught up with this thread! Hope all goes well for you today, you're in the best hands. My thoughts are with you and the babies, good luck chick xxx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Thanks girls. They just been in to examine me and I'm 2cm dilated and cervix has shortened. Got tender pains that I rated about a 3 on pain scale when she presses on tummy. They took some blood but couldnt get any from right arm which is now a mess and has brought my fear of needles back. My blood pressure is low. Prob cos I've been on no food or water since midnight. They will get my blood results back and come back and see me around lunch time


----------



## chele

what have I missed. Oh JO I really hope all goes well with the stitch etc and that those babies stay strong. Time for 100% relaxation, easier said than done, but you'll get there

:hugs:


----------



## malpal

Oh hun have only just read this! You poor thing! I know you and your little men are going to be just fine you are a fighter. Sending you lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thechosenone

Sending you loads of hugs honey!!!!! 

Everything will be okay.


----------



## MRSTJ

Hi hun, ive only just joined 2nd tri today, and i just wanted to say that i hope things go well today, and im thinking of ya x


----------



## bunnyhop

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Martz

Only just seen this thread Jo, but sending you, the boys (and Cyan Bryan!) lots of love and best wishes xxxx


----------



## KayCee114

Hope everything goes well today. You and your babies have been in my thoughts all night and will continue to be.

Sending you get well soon vibes, and big hugs. 


Xxx


----------



## Tantan

Hi,

I hope you and your boys are ok. Just take it easy and look after yourself. You are in my prayers.


----------



## jaybee

GP - Wishing you all the best afer hearing your news. At least you are in the best place for it. Sending positive thoughts your way
xx


----------



## mandzzzz

Hope everything turns out ok, thinking of u xx


----------



## carrieanne

wishing you loads of love and keep those babies in nice and snuggly your a strong lady xxxxxx


----------



## jackie.d

hope eveythings ok, thinking of you and your lo's xxx


----------



## Miss-Boo

best wishes hunny, hope everything goes ok x


----------



## lnic1970

thinking about you & sending big :hugs:
you are in the best place at the moment, they will take good care of you & your babies. Praying that everything turns out well xx


----------



## louise85

Hope everything goes well today.

All the best to you and your little boys :hugs:

xx


----------



## abz

hey babes. sending you much love. am at the hospital tomorrow aft for a scan. i'm guessing you don't want visits from almost-strangers, but if you want me to pop in to say hi if i'm there during visiting hours (my scan is at 2.30) just give me a shout :)

abz xx


----------



## xminimotox

GP I hope you and your boys are ok. Just make sure you get plenty of rest! You and your boys are in my thoughts and praying that everything will be ok. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

abz said:


> hey babes. sending you much love. am at the hospital tomorrow aft for a scan. i'm guessing you don't want visits from almost-strangers, but if you want me to pop in to say hi if i'm there during visiting hours (my scan is at 2.30) just give me a shout :)
> 
> abz xx

Hi you coming to Jimmys? That would be cool cos mum can't get to see me cos she lives denby dale way and snow is bad. So have no visitors today and if its same tomorrow would be nice to see someone!

Thanks

:) xx


----------



## Jordicia

Hi Jo, Just caught up with this thread. I am so sorry to hear you are having problems but as others have said at least you are in the best place. Fingers crossed that the stitch does the trick for you and your 3 little men stay put. Enjoy the rest and your new found friend, love the stockings! They remind me of the ones i had to wear after my c-sections. Will be thinking about you hun xxxxx


----------



## abz

Gypsy_Punk said:


> abz said:
> 
> 
> hey babes. sending you much love. am at the hospital tomorrow aft for a scan. i'm guessing you don't want visits from almost-strangers, but if you want me to pop in to say hi if i'm there during visiting hours (my scan is at 2.30) just give me a shout :)
> 
> abz xx
> 
> Hi you coming to Jimmys? That would be cool cos mum can't get to see me cos she lives denby dale way and snow is bad. So have no visitors today and if its same tomorrow would be nice to see someone!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :) xxClick to expand...

hey babes. what time are visiting hours? hopefully they won't cancel my scan or anything due to the weather. i'll ring them in the morning to check, but should be no worries. i'll pm you now.

abz xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

abz said:


> Gypsy_Punk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abz said:
> 
> 
> hey babes. sending you much love. am at the hospital tomorrow aft for a scan. i'm guessing you don't want visits from almost-strangers, but if you want me to pop in to say hi if i'm there during visiting hours (my scan is at 2.30) just give me a shout :)
> 
> abz xx
> 
> Hi you coming to Jimmys? That would be cool cos mum can't get to see me cos she lives denby dale way and snow is bad. So have no visitors today and if its same tomorrow would be nice to see someone!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> hey babes. what time are visiting hours? hopefully they won't cancel my scan or anything due to the weather. i'll ring them in the morning to check, but should be no worries. i'll pm you now.
> 
> abz xxClick to expand...

I'm on delivery suite but supposed to be going to theatre this aft, they are waiting for some more results to come back. They said I will recover here for a few hours and then move over to ante natal ward. I'll find out visiting times when I go over there. I'm sure its 2 til 4 and then 6 til 8 xx


----------



## Lownthwaite

Just read the thread - I hope you are feeling ok Gypsy! I have everything crossed for you and the babies. x x


----------



## EternalRose

Afternoon Jo Jo Bee!

Hope you managed to get some rest last night hun. Ill keep watching this thread to see how everything goes with your results e.t.c

x x x


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Its not good news. The specialist has been to see me.

My cervix is opening slowly like a canal gate at an angel, like slow labour rather than weakening/collapsing. So the he said the stitch may possibly make things worse. He said I've inflammatory infection that's sending blood results sky high and there's also possibility my placenta has slipped causing the bleeding and my body can't cope. I'm basically in slow labour. The kind which takes a week or two. I'm having bed rest and progesterone injections to try stop it. The aim is hopefully to get me to 24 weeks when they are viable but one or all babies might come on their own by then. :( x


----------



## jaybee

Oh Jo, 
so sorry to hear that its not the best news. You just need to keep positive and we're all thinking of you and hoping for you.
xx


----------



## Smiley Lou

Oh Gypsy punk, so sorry to hear your news. So totally not fair. 

I am thinking of you and wishing you all the best. xxxxx


----------



## Lownthwaite

Gypsy_Punk said:


> Its not good news. The specialist has been to see me.
> 
> My cervix is opening slowly like a canal gate at an angel, like slow labour rather than weakening/collapsing. So the he said the stitch may possibly make things worse. He said I've inflammatory infection that's sending blood results sky high and there's also possibility my placenta has slipped causing the bleeding and my body can't cope. I'm basically in slow labour. The kind which takes a week or two. I'm having bed rest and progesterone injections to try stop it. The aim is hopefully to get me to 24 weeks when they are viable but one or all babies might come on their own by then. :( x

Oh no. Oh Gypsy im sorry - although i know its easier said than done but try to stay positive! Rest and do not move. I really hope that they can hang in there just a few more weeks so they can have a good chance. :hugs: I was 3 months early when i was born and i am a twin - i weighed 1lb 2 and i survived and that was nearly 25 years ago. Medicine has come along way and i hope you are managing to stay calm and relax. Sending hugs and thinking about you. x x


----------



## Taz

Hiya hun big hugz to you and the LO's 

Thinkin of you

xoxo


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh hun. fingers crossed. i was wondering if you wanted visitors too. im about an hour further north but the weather here is awful. if you need anything please feel free to shout. i know we are strangers but i cant sit here and do nothing if you need someone. i wouold hope someone would do the same for me if needed. try and hang in there. and little ones, do as your mummy says and stay put!!!! lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~NEL~

Thinking of you and your LO's.x


----------



## booflebump

Oh sweetie - I hope those little ones hang on in there for another couple of weeks :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Shady_R

Oh no Jo I hope that they can stop the slow labour and your little men hang in there a little bit longer for you, I will be thinking of you, fingers crossed all is ok, shame I dont live any closer so I could come visit you.....


----------



## Bee26

Gypsy_Punk said:


> Its not good news. The specialist has been to see me.
> 
> My cervix is opening slowly like a canal gate at an angel, like slow labour rather than weakening/collapsing. So the he said the stitch may possibly make things worse. He said I've inflammatory infection that's sending blood results sky high and there's also possibility my placenta has slipped causing the bleeding and my body can't cope. I'm basically in slow labour. The kind which takes a week or two. I'm having bed rest and progesterone injections to try stop it. The aim is hopefully to get me to 24 weeks when they are viable but one or all babies might come on their own by then. :( x

Im so sorry to hear this Jo, you never know though hun, they could be all warm and cosy snuggled up there with each other and stay put for a while yet. Im sure I speak for us all when we say we are truly thinking of you and sending our thoughts and big virtual cuddles your way. Much love xxx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Aww i am sorry to hear it isnt good news. Will keep my fingers crossed they can stop it and you will last a while longer


----------



## 6lilpigs

I have everything crossed for you and your beautiful boys xxxx


----------



## bexxie

I am 100% thinking and praying for you hunny. My friend had babe at 21 weeks and she is a fab fit 21 year old now,just do everything those doctors tell you hun
xx


----------



## mummy2b2010

ive never spoken to you before hun but whats happenening to you have truely touched me, i am really hoping everything goes ok for you and your 3 beautiful boys, sending you massive hugs :hugs: keep resting and let everyone do everything for you, i have everything crossed for you and your babies hun, hold in there little men, loads of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Martz

SOrry to hear this Jo, praying for u n ur boys xxxx


----------



## cindi

oh honey! I will be praying for you and the little ones! I pray that God gives them and you the strength to hold out for a couple more weeks! Be strong and I hope and pray for the best for you and the babies


----------



## maybebaby3

praying 4 u all :hugs:


----------



## Shinning_Star

I'm so sad to hear this :cry: :( 

Hold on boys ya don't wanna come out in this nasty cold snowy weather anyway! 

Just make sure your OH (not sure if he's ex or not sorry) stays well away unless he has positive things t say to you both. All you all need right now is LOVE and huge PMA, I'm having a pooey time (though not as bad.) so basically I demand whoever has taken my good luck away sends it to you! At least everything would eb for a good cause!

Sincerely hope it all works out, FX crossed for you hang on in there boys countdown to 24 weeks! They can do it!

HUGE HUGS XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jo, I'm so sorry to hear that news, but I remain positive that your trio of strong little men will make it to 24 weeks! Is the plan to keep you in hospital on bed rest then? Hugs hunni, and thinking of you...
CJ


----------



## debgreasby

Keeping everything crossed for you and the boys xxx


----------



## ricschick

oh i hope and pray those babies hang in there nice and tight im so sorry this is happening!!! xxxx


----------



## Boony

i dont think we've spoken before but i've followed your posts.

So sorry to hear your news but i'm praying your little princes stay in there till at least 24 weeks. 

Stay strong!


----------



## lili24

Praying for you and the boys Jo xxx


----------



## ttcbambino#1

thinking of you and your little ones, hang on in there for a few more weeks guys xx


----------



## Lara310809

I'm so sorry you're going through this; you really do deserve the best luck out there. I will be thinking of you and hoping that everything is okay with your little boys. I just hope you can at least reach 24 weeks and then the doctors can help you. Have you asked them if they would be willing to help before the 24 week mark? Because you're having multiples, they're typically born early, and therefore perhaps they can waiver the viability date for you? Just a thought, but I'm sure you've already asked them. 

I really hope the best for you Jo.


----------



## plumplump

oh honey i am so sorry to hear this, sending lots of cuddles and positive thoughts your way. xoxoxoxo


----------



## Jadeyydoe

oh no finger crossed!
lets hpe those babies can hold on a few weeks :(
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jellyt

I'm so sorry this is happening, hold on little babies!


----------



## BabyJayne

Really hope your little ones hold tight in there - sending you love and hugs x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

So sorry to hear what you're going through!!! If anyone deserves a bloody break it's you!!

Hope you're LO's can stay in there a little longer!!! 

Thinking of you and sending you lots of love and hugs
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxx


----------



## Sam9kids

Come on little boys, hang on in there. Stay strong Jo, if you need anything, just hollar xxx


----------



## abz

oh honey i'm so sorry to hear this. am sending loads of love and luck your way.

abz xx


----------



## Tasha360

Thinking of you all. Stay strong. Lots of love xxx


----------



## Jordicia

Jo I'm really sorry to read your last post, You really do deserve a break. I just hope and pray for you that they can hang on a few weeks more. Everyday they stay put is precious and medicine has come so far. My fingers are tightly crossed for you and your beautiful little boys xxxxxxxx


----------



## Justme

Thinking of you and your boys.Sending you lots of hugs too :hugs: x x x x


----------



## Rozie_1985

Please hang on lil men, thinking of you Jo xxx


----------



## AP

gypsy i hope they stay put i really do.

it might be worth asking what their policy is on gestation. i know my hospital managed to take on a 23 weeker, this 24 week viable thing is a average. xxxxx


----------



## popp

thinking of xx


----------



## jolou

oh gosh, just caught up, fingers crossed for you and your 3 little men! lets hope the stay put for a few weeks longer xxxx


----------



## mrsraggle

Sorry to hear the latest update - sending your boys a whole load of sticking dust!!! It's too cold and snowy to come out now guys!!!!

Rest up and keep us updated - everyone is here for you xx


----------



## saffy1978

Thinking of you and your babies. xxxx


----------



## deej23

Hey there. Just wanted to post and let you know I'm thinking of you. There are names that you see alot and names you know are near your due date too. And names that seem like friends. I 've read your posts and followed your little trio since you first found out, so I'm hoping that things turn out well for you and they can do all the positive things they need to. Relax, take it easy and do as they tell you.....I know how you are for taking on everything and leaving yourself last not this time eh You 1st for a change. You deserve to be pampered and waited on for a while  Big hugs and good luck. Will keep my eye on the thread and I'll be thinking of you 4 xx


----------



## poppykat

Just caught up with all of this. So sorry to hear your news.

So hope your boys will stay put a few more weeks. 

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Mrs RC

praying for you all and sending you virtual hugs...hold on babies.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## ellahstruts

thinking of you, i know exactly what you are going through xxx


----------



## graciebaby

Oh hun i'm so sorry to hear this! I hope your babies can stay in a little bit longer. I can't imagine what you are going through right now! Big big :hugs:


----------



## BabyHaines

Oh Gypsy, I'm so sorry to read this update. Just please, please stay strong and rest.
You will be amazed at what they can do nowadays to prevent or postpone early labour.

I hope your little ones stay put xxxx


----------



## debjolin

omg hun, i pray that your wee boys will hang on in there a while longer.
take it easy and rest well. no extra stress allowed. :hugs:


----------



## catherineq87

praying for you. i really hope that they hang on another few weeks xxxxxx


----------



## Widger

Thinking of you and your little boys. I really hope your little ones hang on in there xxx


----------



## tammii1981

Hi GP, im so sorry to hear your update....just to keep you positive, my mum used to work as a midwife at Jimmys (she is in harrogate now) and she delivered twins at 20 weeks who both survived and went on to be healthy little beans.

Hang on in there, lots of fingers and toes are crossed for you and your boys, so sorry you are going though this xx :hugs:


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Hiya! Stay positive, I hope the boys stay in there wee bit longer. I'll be checking on you daily - please stay strong. PS i know a pair of twins born at 21 weeks and they are both strong six month olds now xxxx


----------



## Minstermind

Wow, so sorry to hear the news of this turn for you...I hope they're able to stop the slow labor and you can carry them on longer...I can't imagine how you must be feeling or what you must be thinking. Take it easy and get lots of rest, and stay positive and relaxed. You're in the right place for them to help you out, and I hope it all works out and the babies will hold on a bit longer.


----------



## RedRose

I'm gutted to read your update Jo, I was hoping they'd give you a stitch and that would be that. Do you know where you'll be staying over the next few weeks? I hope you can stay in hospital where they can keep a close eye on you, even though it must feel quite lonely.

I think you're amazing to go through all this, you really are very strong.

Stay in there a few weeks more little ones!

Thinking of you x


----------



## LulaBug

Thinking of you hun, and hoping that they don't go anywhere for the next few weeks. You've got a lot of support from us here, we're all thinking positive thoughts for you and the boys. xxxx


----------



## Linzi

Im so sorry to hear that hun, keep your feet up & rest as much as possible, are they keeping you in?

Praying for you to get to 24 weeks, its not impossible hun.

:hugs: x


----------



## Missy86

aww hope your doing ok hun


----------



## summerarmahni

Thinking of you and your boys sending you some :hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## iznil8

God, I am so sorry you have had such bad news, I hope things get better for you and the boys! Keep strong and FX'd for you all!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chubbin

Hi Gypsy punk,
You are in the best place and everyone is rooting for you. I along with everyone else really hope everything will be OK. You always come across as a strong positive and practical person, and all of those attributes will help you during this difficult time. I truly hope all is OK, keep us posted hon xx


----------



## _Vicky_

COME ON BOYS BE STRONG - Sending you all the multiple mum vibes I can muster xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rebecca_B

Sorry to hear your news Jo,

Sending postive thoughts to you and your babies, i hope the horizontal rest and hormones do the trick!

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## daisyfflur

My heart breaks hearing about this latest development. I wish you all the luck in the world. Take care you xx


----------



## Mumiof2

I'm so sorry the news wasn't better hun, i'm thinking of you and your boys!

Come on lil men, stay put for a few more weeks x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Just popped on to see if there was an update and I am so sorry it is not such positive news..

Keeping everything crossed for you and your little beans :hugs:


----------



## AdamsEve

Hey hun,

Hope it all goes well!

Have everything crossed here for you!!!

xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Still got everything crossed for you hun, hope they can stop labour and you can get as far past the 24 week mark as possible


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Thanks girls. I've been napping on and off and had more pain killers, supposotries and two injections.

Waiting to be moved to ante natal ward now

Xx


----------



## CocoaOne

Thinking of you and your LOs x x x


----------



## EternalRose

Gypsy_Punk said:


> Thanks girls. I've been napping on and off and had more pain killers, supposotries and two injections.
> 
> Waiting to be moved to ante natal ward now
> 
> Xx

Thought you had been asleep, Im glad you have got some rest hun. Are you able to tell your OH to bring in something nice for you to eat, and ask the nurses to give you second helpings we all need you to keep your strength up. x x x


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

I wanna get off this ward now before I bitch slap the stupid cow next door screaming her head off like she's being murdered and who is yelling at the midwives.

The food is gross and made me feel sick and I really want a shower. I feel disgusting


----------



## emsiee

ive only just seen this..

Thnking of you and your boys right now xx


----------



## MRSTJ

Keeping everything crossed for you and your lo's xxx


----------



## Terrilea

Just checked update hoping it would be positive news, sorry it's not :-( Fingers crosseed your little lads can stay put for just a few more weeks hun. Thinkin of you all xxxxx


----------



## mememe84

Will be thinking of you here's to a healthy 4 weeks i hope they go fast for you x x


----------



## Ginaerhol

oh no GP so sorry to hear the news hope that your babii boys stay safe and warm for at least a few more weeks. xxxx


----------



## sandrass

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and the babies:hugs:


----------



## JIGGY

aww hun thinkin of u hope they can stop ur labour xx


----------



## chele

stick in there boys, mummy doesn't want to meet you just yet

Hugs Jo xxxxx


----------



## Lollypod

I'm sure you know already but there is so much support for you on here and we are all thinking of you. Best wishes x


----------



## claralouize

I was so sad to read your update & hear it wasn't great news.....I've followed your posts from 1st tri & just wanted to say how much i admire your attitude even with all you've gone through. I really hope things work out for the positive.....I'm sure you've got three little fighters i there!!! :hugs:


----------



## lnic1970

thinking of you & your 3 little boys :hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Nats21

Thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## Sweetie

Thinking of you still hunny :hugs: will keep you and your princes in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## catfromaus

I have only just read this, and am typing this in tears. You really deserve a break from all these crappy things! I'll be praying for you and your boys. Just take it one day at a time, the longer they stay put the better. Don't see 24 weeks as a goal- for multiples the doctors will usually be able to help you before that.
Stay strong,

Cat
xxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Starfish

I have everything crossed for you and your boys Jo.


----------



## Truman

Fingers crossed for you sweetie, take care of yourself and you lil ones. xx


----------



## Bingles

I hope everything works out for you I am keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Resplendent

Thinking of you and your boys.


----------



## andresmummy

In our prayers!:hugs:


----------



## 3boys

oh sweetie i am so so sorry to hear that! I have everything crossed for you! x x


----------



## MiissDior

Thinking of you Darling 
hope them babies stay strong and continue to fight
Your brave girl.... really hope it works out for you xx​


----------



## tonyamanda

thinking of you hun lots of prayers and hugs :hugs:


----------



## Shady_R

Hope things are settling down for you jo. Glad that managed the get some rest in, hope you slept well last night. Hoping them boys do as they are told and stay put, even if it is just a couple more weeks.


----------



## kristen77

Just reading through this whole thread now. I am so sorry that the doctors did not bring you better news. I really hope the progesterone injections and bed rest work and your babies stay put. Thinking of you and hoping that all is ok,

Kristen xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

how you doing today hun? hope you got some rest. xxxxx


----------



## abz

hey honey. hope you got some rest. thinking of you.

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

hope u r ok :hugs:


----------



## bunnyhop

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bee26

Im guessing youve just about finished your manky hospital brekkie and are waiting for the doctors to do their rounds?? How you doing today? Thinking of you and your 3 little bundles xx


----------



## Helabela

i havent been on here for a while and just found this thread. Im so sorry to hear of your situation and really wish you all the luck in the world, fingers crossed for you that everything will be ok, stay positive.

Helabela


----------



## mummy_em

hi ya hun hope you are doing ok praying your little babes stay cooking for a while yet sending big:shrug: em xx


----------



## Sam9kids

Just been noseying on facebook checking up on how you are. Still thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

The babies are fine they are all happy and healthy its not them wanting to come early its my body not being able to cope for whatever reason. I had 3 injections yesterday and waiting for the doctors to come and do their rounds so don't have any more news until they do.

One thing for sure is I'm fast getting sick of the texts, calls, fb messages and what id like to call stupid advice from people ie "rest" and "eat" and "go to sleep"

I'm not a 5 year old child and not fucking stupid.

Ignore me, this isn't a dig at any of you lot. I've obviously woken up in a foul mood and feel stressed that yet again I am being "hounded" and if I don't reply asap it requires people to call the hospital to check on me. How can I follow the stupid advice to "rest" when my fone goes off every 2 mins

Xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

aw hun. its hard isnt it? just turn your phone off hun if you want some peace and ask the nurses not to tell you if people call......you are allowed. xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

This is not my fault according to the docs but I'm sure the stress of work, being elbowed on the bus, commuting, falling in the snow, battling to continue to work to prove to OH's mates that I am NOT a hypochondriac, stress with landlord, stress with OH, trying to sort out moving, council house list, work fucking up my wage, sorting out sick pay and benefits...its been too much.

Now I'm facing SHIT from people if the worst happens ie "oh its just one of those things" and my grandma will now have to go and tell all the people she told at 8 weeks pregnant, bragging with the scan pics in the hairdressers. She shouldn't have fucking told them in the first place. Its not hers or their business.

People giving me STUPID advice about how I wouldn't have fallen if I had my wellies on, I fucking DID have them on and yes maybe I should have given up work months ago but those telling me to weren't offering me help with paying bills.

I've had people stressing me re "How you gonna get them home from the hospital when they are born?" When I was just 6 weeks.

People telling me rather rudely "You are the hardest person to get hold of" when they have text and called me at 11.30 at night and I am ASLEEP.

My brother messaging me on Monday when I was first in hospital saying he doesn't like my OH and my family trying to drag me away from him and move...I was stressed this weekend moving stuff out the house in a rush and the snake bit me.

My brother even said when I was 7 weeks or so he thought my OH was a loser and maybe I should get rid of the babies so they didn't have him as a dad.

Can you understand why I want to blame everyone in my life? Nobody has let me enjoy my pregnancy and I want them all to fuck off and leave me alone.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Jo.................You are doing the best you can in the circustamces!! Ignore those who think they know what is best for you............only you know what is best and what you can and can't handle.
I really hope that you and your boys get through this. You are a strong lady and don't let ANYONE tell you other wise!! You are creating 3 new lives.............now if that isn't bloody increadible then i don't know what is!!!

Turn your phone off for the rest of the morning, if it helps and then just check messages and turn it off again!!

Lots of hugs to you xxx


----------



## Windmills

I've been offline for the weekend and haven't seen this. 
I don't even know what to say.. Jo, I'm praying for you and your boys. Try and stay positive sweetheart :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## muddles

Oh poor girl she really has been having a horrible time of it lately. Sending huge hugs and super sticky vibes for the babies. I hope they can all hang in there until at least 24 weeks. Hope things get better very soon for her and the babies.


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

:hugs: hope things are ok for you hun


----------



## Phexia

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ellahstruts

listen hun i am sitting here crying listening to your worry story, i cant believe everything your friends family oh and landlord have put you through, i am sitting here panicing about my 1 baby i cant imagine the worry you have regarding your little babies....... right that said........ listen to me ..... NO ONE I MEAN NO ONE MATTERS APART FROM YOU, YOUR LITTLE ONES AND THE DOCTORS AROUND YOU WHO I GUESS ARE TRYING THEIR VERY HARDEST TOGET YOU TO VIABILIITY ATLEAST......f*** everyone else even your oh, you are doing well so far and your body is trying its hardest to keep them in, you need to concern yourself with being on your back, turn your phone off, dont read your facebook or hotmail messages if you dont want to, start knitting or get a DS brought in for you thats how i am getting through bed rest.i really really really mean this, i am thinking of you, put your faith in your docs, i know its hard as every doc seems to say something different, they all work differently but i do know that the ones you will be seeing at this stage will be very well trained and they all want a good outcome for you and your babies. my number is 07724 793684 and i am on bed rest too, give us a text if you want to. hugsxx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Gypsy_Punk said:


> The babies are fine they are all happy and healthy its not them wanting to come early its my body not being able to cope for whatever reason. I had 3 injections yesterday and waiting for the doctors to come and do their rounds so don't have any more news until they do.
> 
> One thing for sure is I'm fast getting sick of the texts, calls, fb messages and what id like to call stupid advice from people ie "rest" and "eat" and "go to sleep"
> 
> I'm not a 5 year old child and not fucking stupid.
> 
> Ignore me, this isn't a dig at any of you lot. I've obviously woken up in a foul mood and feel stressed that yet again I am being "hounded" and if I don't reply asap it requires people to call the hospital to check on me. How can I follow the stupid advice to "rest" when my fone goes off every 2 mins
> 
> Xx




ellahstruts said:


> listen hun i am sitting here crying listening to your worry story, i cant believe everything your friends family oh and landlord have put you through, i am sitting here panicing about my 1 baby i cant imagine the worry you have regarding your little babies....... right that said........ listen to me ..... NO ONE I MEAN NO ONE MATTERS APART FROM YOU, YOUR LITTLE ONES AND THE DOCTORS AROUND YOU WHO I GUESS ARE TRYING THEIR VERY HARDEST TOGET YOU TO VIABILIITY ATLEAST......f*** everyone else even your oh, you are doing well so far and your body is trying its hardest to keep them in, you need to concern yourself with being on your back, turn your phone off, dont read your facebook or hotmail messages if you dont want to, start knitting or get a DS brought in for you thats how i am getting through bed rest.i really really really mean this, i am thinking of you, put your faith in your docs, i know its hard as every doc seems to say something different, they all work differently but i do know that the ones you will be seeing at this stage will be very well trained and they all want a good outcome for you and your babies. my number is 07724 793684 and i am on bed rest too, give us a text if you want to. hugsxx

Thank you hun :) I'm just laid here waiting for them to listen in to check how they are. I've been able to have a shower and now laid back in bed. I hope you are ok xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Well said ellahstruts x


----------



## laura4disney

Hey sweetie, sorry you're having such a shit time, fingers are crossed for you, take care xxx


----------



## malpal

Oh hunny, you have been through so much that i'm not surprised you feel this way. It was hard work being pregnant with 1 baby, now i know how hard it is with 2 so i can only imagine what you are feeling with 3 little babies. 
Stay strong hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mandy3785

Big hugs to u and your babies jo and i hope u get well soon. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Delilah

You need to put yourself first and bollocks to the rest of them hun, concentrate on hitting that 24 week mark. I know its easy to say and not much help but all this stuff will be sorted out in time - you and the boys are the most important priority right now :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Doctors have been to see me to take more blood. I also have protein in my urine. 

Just been scanned and babies are all ok. 

Midwives have had a bollocking from the doctor for letting me get up and get my breakfast, it should have been brought to me. I'm not allowed out of bed at all. Wouldn't mind but they forgot about me last night, meant to see me at 7 and it was midnight before I got my tablets and this morning I buzzed 4 times in half hour before I was seen. 

Xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Thta's terrible treatment!! How are you today? Is there any improvement yet? I hope so, we are all thinking of you all xxx


----------



## MrsMouse

hey gypsypunk

only just seen this post - just want to say wish you and your babies well. i work in a hospital and we had a lady who was in a similar situation to you - and she made it to 25 weeks and her baby (albeit she was expecting just the one) was healthy and well - although very tiny and she had all the stuff you're having injections, stitch etc

i really wish you all well - life throws crap at us sometimes but i'm sure your babies know you love them and the fact that you are managing to be so strong (even if you dont feel like it) shows just what a wonderful mum your going to be.

it really is true isn't it - from the moment they are conceived is when us women become parents!! 

keeping you all in my thoughts
xx


----------



## EternalRose

Morning hun, sorry your not feeling too good today. I was probably one of those daft bints, as I put a message here yesterday about having something to eat. I think Im still in nurse mode..( You can take the nurse out of the ward, but....:haha:) I agree with all the advice given, I would put all the idiots that are calling and giving you grief on block for now hun, you dont need anymore stress x x x


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

EternalRose said:


> Morning hun, sorry your not feeling too good today. I was probably one of those daft bints, as I put a message here yesterday about having something to eat. I think Im still in nurse mode..( You can take the nurse out of the ward, but....:haha:) I agree with all the advice given, I would put all the idiots that are calling and giving you grief on block for now hun, you dont need anymore stress x x x

No at at all. Just messages being passed on ie "your grandma says keep warm" etc. I think its cos people don't know what to say but if I wasn't hormonal before, I am now with having these injections of progesterone. Its making me more cranky. People telling me to eat, you try eating this awful crap food! Lol xx


----------



## EternalRose

Gypsy_Punk said:


> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> Morning hun, sorry your not feeling too good today. I was probably one of those daft bints, as I put a message here yesterday about having something to eat. I think Im still in nurse mode..( You can take the nurse out of the ward, but....:haha:) I agree with all the advice given, I would put all the idiots that are calling and giving you grief on block for now hun, you dont need anymore stress x x x
> 
> No at at all. Just messages being passed on ie "your grandma says keep warm" etc. I think its cos people don't know what to say but if I wasn't hormonal before, I am now with having these injections of progesterone. Its making me more cranky. People telling me to eat, you try eating this awful crap food! Lol xxClick to expand...

Yes hospital food is not the best is it, so are you up on the antenatal ward yet? x x


----------



## surprisebaby

hey Gypsy Punk.

Just read thread just now. I so hope your babies stay in as long as possible. Power of mind can do amazing things ... 

Regarding your flat, I can't believe your heating is still off, but at least you'll be warm in hospital. The suggestion of knitting from someone is a good one. I find it really relaxing. Stops me getting stressed (sort of). 

But yeah viability isn't too far off. 

Hope things get better

Lots of love

Surprisebaby x


----------



## abz

i could always try and smuggle you in a pizza :D :D


----------



## LulaBug

Every day that passes is a day closer to the big V day!! :D Someone said it before and I agree, your boys have your fighting spirit. xxx


----------



## EternalRose

abz said:


> i could always try and smuggle you in a pizza :D :D

That sounds ace! :thumbup: x x x


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

abz said:


> i could always try and smuggle you in a pizza :D :D

:) if you could find some of those pink wafer biscuits that would be great! Lol xx


----------



## Sam9kids

Gypsy_Punk said:


> abz said:
> 
> 
> i could always try and smuggle you in a pizza :D :D
> 
> :) if you could find some of those pink wafer biscuits that would be great! Lol xxClick to expand...

lol dont forget the blanket to sit on for the picnic!:thumbup:


----------



## Shady_R

Hey Jo hang in there hun, Im sure them injections they are giving you are making you more cranky, although it could just be cause you so worried now....Fancy the midwives getting a bollocking though for letting you out of bed, but then they should have known better, they know why your there.....Hope your feeling a little better now....Wonder if someone can smuggle in some decent food lol.....


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

EternalRose said:


> Gypsy_Punk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> Morning hun, sorry your not feeling too good today. I was probably one of those daft bints, as I put a message here yesterday about having something to eat. I think Im still in nurse mode..( You can take the nurse out of the ward, but....:haha:) I agree with all the advice given, I would put all the idiots that are calling and giving you grief on block for now hun, you dont need anymore stress x x x
> 
> No at at all. Just messages being passed on ie "your grandma says keep warm" etc. I think its cos people don't know what to say but if I wasn't hormonal before, I am now with having these injections of progesterone. Its making me more cranky. People telling me to eat, you try eating this awful crap food! Lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes hospital food is not the best is it, so are you up on the antenatal ward yet? x xClick to expand...

Came over last night. Delivery suite were more on the ball. I've had to buzz to remind these lot about my tablets that are an hour late.


----------



## EternalRose

Gypsy_Punk said:


> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsy_Punk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> Morning hun, sorry your not feeling too good today. I was probably one of those daft bints, as I put a message here yesterday about having something to eat. I think Im still in nurse mode..( You can take the nurse out of the ward, but....:haha:) I agree with all the advice given, I would put all the idiots that are calling and giving you grief on block for now hun, you dont need anymore stress x x x
> 
> No at at all. Just messages being passed on ie "your grandma says keep warm" etc. I think its cos people don't know what to say but if I wasn't hormonal before, I am now with having these injections of progesterone. Its making me more cranky. People telling me to eat, you try eating this awful crap food! Lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes hospital food is not the best is it, so are you up on the antenatal ward yet? x x Click to expand...
> 
> Came over last night. Delivery suite were more on the ball. I've had to buzz to remind these lot about my tablets that are an hour late.Click to expand...

I just noticed that bit your wrote about the midwives letting you up to get breakfast, are they daft or what? What do they think your in for? A holiday break..:dohh:


----------



## Sam9kids

Ha ha im a trained nurse as well so its hard to get out of the nurse mode like Mon says!!

I used to like hospital food, but now its euuurrrgggghhhhh!


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

I'm still waiting for my suppositry, should have had it an hour ago. They are slack on this ward.

They'd no idea what id had and what I hadn't and they were naming stuff like night. Drug names. I was like I dunno, I've had two injections already, two diff antibiotics, cocodamol and paracetamol and a suppositry.


----------



## Smiley Lou

That just doesnt sound right at all ...... can you ask to speak to a doctor to clarify what they are supposed to be doing ?? I would have hit the roof by now, but that isnt going to help you. Try to stay calm (easier said than done). 

Hope they get their act together !!!!


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

They have a load of trainee midwives who they are having to drag round with them. I understand they have other people to see but don't they write it on the board so they know who needs what at what time? I can't relax cos I'm waiting for them to bring my stuff xx


----------



## AFC84

Aaargh sorry to hear you're getting such crappy care. Got everything crossed for you anyway :hugs:


----------



## EternalRose

Hun, ask to speak to the sister on the ward about the slackness, and you have every right to decline a student midwife present at any time. I wouldnt feel like participating in a " show & tell " right now either. :hugs: x x x


----------



## eblondie

I know how hormonal I am at the moment... can't believe how easy I am to get wound up and I have nothing to worry about..... I don't know how you're managing with everything you're going through right now. Hope someone can get in to see you with some pink waffers!!!!


----------



## Shining Star

Mmmmm, pink wafers, great taste - I hope someone could smuggle some in for you!!! 

Hold on tight little babies!!!!!!!!!!!! Thinking of you hun.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

if we werent snowed in here hun i would drop you some pink wafers down, im sorry but cant get the car off the drive. you need to have a word with someone about it all. if you are on complete bed rest you cant be getting stressed out by them missing your meds. maybe the doc would be best as he seems to like telling them off lol. xxxx


----------



## OskisMum

Only just seen your post, just have everything crossed that babies will be ok.

I suppose if you have bad snow up there anyway, bed rest is just an added bonus! lol

In all seriousness, hope you and babies are ok xxxx


----------



## ladypotter

I just moved over and read this post!! I am so praying for you and they babies!!! I can't believe the treatment you are getting!! I agree with the others who have said to turn off your phone!! All you need to worry about right now is YOU and those babies...no one else!!! Stay strong as we know you are!!! ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

I've had visitors today so that's kept me sane. My mum and dad brought me stuff so I am well stocked up and Abz popped up after her scan. It was nice to meet her and see her scan pics!

I've decided to just update on my fb rather than text people cos I don't really wanna have to turn off my fone. In the space of an hour ive had 2 texts, 3 emails, 4 fb messages and 4 notifications asking how I am. I'm getting inundated by all the contact from all angles.

:)

Xx


----------



## littledemonme

Have been off BnB for a few days - Blimey! Progesterone is mood swingtastic, I'm amazed you've not hit someone so I think you're coping pretty well!!
Good luck, we'll be countting down the days with you, just keep talking to those littlies and tell them they are NOT allowed out to play.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## oboeverity

Thinking of you and the little ones, my lovely. Don't know where in Yorks you are, but if I can help, let me know
x


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Thanks girls. I'm in Leeds x


----------



## abz

hey babes. just got home. only just read about you wanting pink wafer biccies, so sorry i was empty handed :)

was fab to meet you too :) we'll have to meet up again soon when you regain your freedom :)

abz xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Yeh definately, would be daft not to seen as we both live in Leeds lol glad you got home safe. My cheese salad was better than my lunch xx


----------



## abz

i'm very glad. your lunch sounded horrible :( i'm considering pizza after talking about smuggling you one, ha. but i've just been food shopping so really should cook. am feeling sick again though, gah.

also need to redye my hair, as you may have noticed it was a rather terrifying shade of orange rather than a lovely red colour :D


----------



## debgreasby

Glad u r getting some visitors to keep you sane! I think that you should penalise people for saying dumb ass things - every stupid comment means they MUST bring you decent food :)

You'll never need to eat grim hospital food again!


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

UPDATE

Consultant has just been to see me. She's happy that I haven't had as much discharge but slightly concerned that if they don't do anything else as well as the progesterone injections I might not get much further with the pregnancy.

She said they will come to take blood at 7am and no food after midnight tonight.

They will see what my results come back and if the levels have dropped they will take me to theatre, give me epidural and have a look to see if I am more dilated.

She is concerned that if they don't do the stitch I might not carry much further and also if they do the stitch there's a 50% chance of it going wrong, not working, catching the membrane of babies, failing or giving me an infection which means I would lose one or all 3.

She said if I managed to get to 24 weeks she would only deliver if I went into labour. I need to get to 28 weeks and right now I'm not going to without giving the stitch a try and I still might not if I DO have the stitch.

Xx

X


----------



## Lownthwaite

Gypsy_Punk said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Consultant has just been to see me. She's happy that I haven't had as much discharge but slightly concerned that if they don't do anything else as well as the progesterone injections I might not get much further with the pregnancy.
> 
> She said they will come to take blood at 7am and no food after midnight tonight.
> 
> They will see what my results come back and if the levels have dropped they will take me to theatre, give me epidural and have a look to see if I am more dilated.
> 
> She is concerned that if they don't do the stitch I might not carry much further and also if they do the stitch there's a 50% chance of it going wrong, not working, catching the membrane of babies, failing or giving me an infection which means I would lose one or all 3.
> 
> She said if I managed to get to 24 weeks she would only deliver if I went into labour. I need to get to 28 weeks and right now I'm not going to without giving the stitch a try and I still might not if I DO have the stitch.
> 
> Xx
> 
> X

I hope all goes well with the stitch. Stay positive - you are an amazing woman - i am in awe of your strength and determination! 

I know there is nothing we can do to help but know we are here for you x x :hugs:


----------



## EternalRose

Hi Hun, I know the news is probably a bit scary but Im glad they are going to try the stitch rather than wait around and do nothing. Stay strong hun, your doing really well :hugs: x x x


----------



## mrsraggle

Best of luck for tomorrow then GP x


----------



## daisyfflur

Oh crap, what a dilemma, you're damned if you do (hopefully not though if it works properly!) and you're damned if you don't. I have my everything crossed that they get the stitch in and everything is ok until 28 weeks. All the best xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck with the stitch Jo, everything is crossed here in the hopes there are no complications and that your little men make it to 24 weeks or beyond!!!


----------



## gemini xo

Best of luck with everything, xx


----------



## Widger

:hugs: We are all rooting for the 4 of you xx


----------



## Justme

:hugs: good luck with the stitch hun,I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Ivoryapril

Oh Jo i'm so gutted you're going through this. You've had such a tough time but you're a strong girl and i'm sure with the stitch and some more bed rest your babies will still be growing in 8 weeks' time for you to deliver them safely. Try not to worry honey, easier said than done i'm sure. Keeping everything crossed for you 4! xx


----------



## Delilah

:hugs: good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## emsiee

Good Luck :hugs: xx

I really hope everything turns out ok for you and the babies


----------



## teal

Thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## abz

good luck honey!! we're all rooting for you :)

abz xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Thanks girls. I've spoken to midwife, mum, OH and his mum. It would be easier if someone would say "do this".

I don't wanna not have it and then the worst happen and then I don't wanna have it and the worst happen!!

X


----------



## meganb

Thinking of you & wishing you all the best. x x x


----------



## ilovecocopops

good luck xx hope they manage to keep you and the babies well x


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh hun what a dilemma. have you dilated more do you know?? if it was me i think i would have the stitch...at least then i would feel like i was doing something to keep them in there till 24 weeks or later. but can totally understand how difficult it must be. huge hugs from here hun xxxxxx


----------



## blackrose

Noticed this thread , thinking off you an your babies x


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Even if I get to 24 weeks she will only deliver if I go into labour. She said viable basically means fuck all, sorry to be harsh. She said they'd be too tiny with them being underweight cos of multiples and theyd be very poorly with long term health difficulties and they probably wouldn't make it. She doesn't want them out until 28/29 weeks.

Xx


----------



## lili24

Massive hugs. Thinking of you all xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

at least she is being honest with you. i dont know what else to say to help you with your decision. but can promise you we are all here for you no matter what happens. hang on in ther little guys. xxxxxxxx


----------



## booflebump

Oh hun - you are being so brave through all of this. Hang on in there xxx


----------



## mrsprogers

Gypsy_Punk said:


> Even if I get to 24 weeks she will only deliver if I go into labour. She said viable basically means fuck all, sorry to be harsh. She said they'd be too tiny with them being underweight cos of multiples and theyd be very poorly with long term health difficulties and they probably wouldn't make it. She doesn't want them out until 28/29 weeks.
> 
> Xx

It sounds like she's taking control of the situation, which is good and being honest with you - which should help with your decision. We're praying for strength x


----------



## Ria_Rose

Gypsy_Punk said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Consultant has just been to see me. She's happy that I haven't had as much discharge but slightly concerned that if they don't do anything else as well as the progesterone injections I might not get much further with the pregnancy.
> 
> She said they will come to take blood at 7am and no food after midnight tonight.
> 
> They will see what my results come back and if the levels have dropped they will take me to theatre, give me epidural and have a look to see if I am more dilated.
> 
> She is concerned that if they don't do the stitch I might not carry much further and also if they do the stitch there's a 50% chance of it going wrong, not working, catching the membrane of babies, failing or giving me an infection which means I would lose one or all 3.
> 
> She said if I managed to get to 24 weeks she would only deliver if I went into labour. I need to get to 28 weeks and right now I'm not going to without giving the stitch a try and I still might not if I DO have the stitch.
> 
> Xx
> 
> X


Aw hun, good luck, we're all thinking about you. I'm checking everyday for updates, got everything crossed for you and those babbas. :hugs:


----------



## Mumiof2

Good luck tomorrow Jo, what a decision to make! Like you said, your damned if you do and damned if you don't.

Go with your heart hun!

I wish all the best to you and your lil boys. Thinking of you x

P.s Make sure you report the mw's for forgetting your meds x


----------



## AP

:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam9kids

You are doing great hun, keep going. We are all here for you xx


----------



## helen1234

i'm praying for you hun :hugs:

x


----------



## blackrose

At least she is being honest and helpful , your all in my thoughts :hug:


----------



## chele

fingers crossed all goes well honey xxx


----------



## Caroline

Keeping everything crossed for u. Hope all goes well tomorrow.

Hoping the lil guys can stay put a bit longer.


----------



## lnic1970

Praying everything goes well for you tomorrow and beyond :hugs: x


----------



## nikkibr

good luck sweets  xx


----------



## Sazzoire

Just seen this thread, good luck tomorrow honey, I will be thinking of you and your darling babies..

xxx :flower:


----------



## Mrs A

Good luck babe, hope all goes ok, you deserve it xxxxx


----------



## sambam

ur doing great jo - stay strong babes x :D x


----------



## iznil8

Good luck with everything, you have done so well so far and I have no doubt you will keep it going. 
Those babies have one determined mummy and thats a great advantage!:hugs:


----------



## Embovstar

hey gypsy punK,

I'm sending you LOADS of PMA and love. It must be a terryfying time for you and I just want to wish you all the very best...you're doing a great job and really do need the fairydust right now :hugs:

Nicola xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Thanks girls xx


----------



## debgreasby

Just had a text from my little sister... apparently one of her best friends used to work with you. Small world huh??

Oh, and my DH is keeping his fingers crossed for you to.. i have to give him regular updates lol. xxx


----------



## Truman

Keep checking in glad to hear they are taking care of you. Sending you lots of love and sticky dust...:hugs:


----------



## BabyHaines

Hi honey,
good luck with the stitch if they do go ahead with it.
Keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## corrie anne

Have they got your bumb lefted so theres no pressure on your cervix? If not, i would ask about it. Sometimes they will left the footed end or put you in a bed that tilts to take you off certain parts. I so you make it to a least 28 weeks. I am hoping you make it to 32 weeks, that sounds like a nice time to have you trippies...


----------



## Shady_R

Good luck with your results hun. Hope everything goes ok for you and them boys. Probably easy for me to say this, but the stitch sounds like a good option to go with.


----------



## maddiwatts19

thinking of you hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Yeh I'm practically laid upside down, my feet are raised and the foot of the bed is raised quite high


----------



## Jemma_x

Thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## jo04070

I hope they manage to put a stitch in for you. I had a stitch put in at 14 weeks due to 2 previous prem deliveries, twins at 30 weeks and a little boy at 25+5. I am also praying to get past 28 weeks as the outcome is so much better after that time. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## KamKol

Wishing you all the luck in the world hun...I don't think anyone could tell you what decision to make, but I'm glad the midwife is being honest with you. Atleast you can make an informed decision about the stitches. Hope all is well. xxx


----------



## Hayley90

good luck with everything, i hope it all works out fine for you & your bubs. 
come on little ones stay in there...its warmer for a start :) lots of dust xxx
xxx


----------



## FitzBaby

best of luck!


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

I wanna go home. I'm in a right state. They woke me up at 630 to get blood and couldn't get any. My arms fucked. I'm not allowed a drink and got to face to them coming back and basically ragging blood out of me to see if I'm fit to do this stitch I don't even know they are def gonna do yet. I can't do this on my own. 

Stupid visiting hours are 2 til 4 and 6 til 8 and my OH didn't get out of work til 9 last night 25 miles away and partners are only allowed til 10pm so he couldn't come.

I've not skept, I'm still nil by mouth, I wanna rip these stockings off and throw them across the room I'm sick of fucking wearing them.

I'm not allowed a shower and feel disgusting. All this and I don't even know if they ARE gonna do this stitch cos I have a cold and seriously bad cough.

This is the first time I've broken down in tears since being here and I've been crying since about 630.

Why is this happening to me and my babies? Just what the fuck did we do wrong?


----------



## daisyfflur

Aww, please don't cry. This will all become good in the end, you'll see. You've made it this far, and by the end of the day you'll have some better news. Chin up sweetie. xxx


----------



## catfromaus

You poor thing, it does sound dreadful. I'm praying for you, and hopefully things will work out. As much as things are crappy right now, I know it will be worth it for your beautiful boys. Hang in there, it has to get better. Sorry I can't be of more help.

Cat
xxx


----------



## abz

oh babes you didn't do a thing wrong, and you are doing everything in your power to help them now. i hope they have more luck taking blood. good luck xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

I wanna go home but I don't even have a fucking home anymore cos I was in the process of leaving OH cos I was sick of him and now I have stuff there, stuff at mums, dads, in here. I don't even know what I want anymore my heads fucked. I wanna discharge myself and hide out with one of you lot


----------



## catfromaus

I'd offer my place if I could! Maybe your Mums might be the best? Thats where I go when I've got the shits anyway! Hopefully you'll be home soon.

Cat
xxx


----------



## carriecinaz

Aw hon :hugs:


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

No I've had a strop with them all and told them not to come or contact me cos all they do is fuss and I've been pulled and pushed by all of them and told what to do for months. Even yesterday they were like give me you bank card and I'll cancel landlords next lot of rent so OH can pay it all. I said if OH had upped and left in a rush like I felt I was forced into this weekend and he left me in the shit for money they'd expect him to pay his share. My dad agreed with me, mum didn't. Then she said I should have been rushing around Sunday packing up my stuff and loading my dads car. They arranged it between them! I'm pushing everyone as far away as I can and I don't care.


----------



## abbysbaby

just read all ur posts now. no words can make u feel better. but im genuinly thinking about u and ur babies. ur a strong girl so u are. keep strong xx


----------



## abz

honey, you can only do what you think is right. and if you didn't feel up to dashing around like a mad thing then you didn't. that's just the way it is. your situation isn't your fault. it's horrid that you have to be where you are and in the situation that you are in. and i'm sure the grumpy midwives really aren't helping. your three fellas are holding on in there, and you are doing all you can to help them, and if that's all that matters to you then that's all that should matter to everyone else. if they want to bitch they can do it to each other.

abz xx


----------



## bubble1990

aw hun im so sorry ur foing through this! u have removed me off facebook for some reason so cant see ur updates off there so am coming on here to see how ur doing.
hun dont push everyone away coz they are the people ur gonna need most i no u think there nagging u but thats what parents are for ino this is probly what u dont wanna hear but its true :D u and the babies will be fine good luck xxxx



:https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev060pb___.png[/url:


----------



## Shady_R

How awful to be stuck in there feeling like that, if i was living closer to you i would be there visiting. You can come hide at mine if you want in snowy south wales lol, got a spare room too lol. Hope you manage to get some rest, hopefully something decent to eat soon too. Ill be keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well and to plan today. Thinking of you and your little men. Just remember though might not feel like it but your in the best place you could be right now. Hopefully your family will back off a bit and let you have some peace too. Huge hugs for you hun.


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

I've taken my whole fb down cos I'm sick of people NOT LISTENING to me and bombarding me, texts, calls, emails, fb. My fones going out the window any minute. I want them all to leave me alone. The ones pestering the most are the ones who have stressed me out the most from day 1


----------



## catfromaus

:hugs: I honestly wish I could be there for you :hugs:
I know it is easier said than done, but try not to push your family away. Although they are annoying you, I'm sure they love you, and you need people around you as much as possible, it would help keep your mind off stuff.

:hugs:

Cat
xxx


----------



## Shady_R

Thats always the way. They need some sense knocked into their heads dont they. Its so irritating when people do that. Hope you manage to get some peace from there people. Want us lot to tell em to back off hun. Have they been back for more blood yet. Hope they get it.


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

I've had an argument with OH now. Told him what I've told you and he wants no part in me talking about coming home. He's told me to do what the doc says. The decision is on me. I either have the stitch or I don't. Its 50 50 either way. Docs are asking where he is and he should be here with me. I've explained about work.

He works for a shitty company and I've mentioned before they can just sack him and get more job centre recruits...basically its that scheme where if your on the dole you have to go and do work placement schemes for free and if you refuse you don't get dole. He was working for them for 3 months for dole money before they took him on as staff. He has no contract and if he says he can't work til midnight at last min he faces losing his job. They sacked someone in the office for not having a pen.


----------



## carrieanne

you need some serious tlc try not to get upset and youve done nothing wrong everyone is here supporting you lots of love sweetie xxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

i hope all goes well with the stitch xxx


----------



## cb1

Oh honey things are really shit for you at the moment, and I can't even pretend to know what you're going through. I wish there was something I could say or do to make you feel better...

On a positive note it does sound like your consultant is being up front and honest with you which is a really good thing. That and the fact you have all of us on this board thinking of you, and here to support you emotionally where we can.

:hug:


----------



## ticklemonster

Sending love and :hugs: xx


----------



## Shady_R

Yep i agree you need to do what the dr says and stay put. I know how crap it is but you need to be there right now hun. Hope things get better for you today.


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

They've finally got blood. Its taken nearly 4 hours. They've got no chance if they think they are coming near me tomorrow. Both arms are fucked.

I'm sure id feel a lot better if they'd let me wash my hair


----------



## Shady_R

Glad they got the blood finaly. Will they let you out of bed for a quick shower, or is that out the question, you dont need to be stood up cause they use them chairs dont they.


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

I had one yest first one since mon. They got told off my docs for letting me out of bed. I've got to use bed pans/jugs and they might put a catheter in me so I can't even get up to use the jugs.

My legs are itching from these stockings. I'm having blood thinning injections to prevent clots cos of the bed rest.


----------



## abz

oh babes. you really are having a time of it. i really feel for you. although that's not much help is it. you were saying yesterday that it was shitty but you had to stay where you were. and it's still shitty. but it's helping your boys. i know that won't make you feel any better.

at least you don't have some great big hairy guy giving you sponge baths...


----------



## roobie74

Hun I've just read this thread and wanted to say that I think you are really brave. Am thinking of you and praying for you and your bubbas xxx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Abz, lol that made me laugh :)

Thanks girls for all your support. I'm not the best patient ever and get bored and frustrated. Being rudely awaken at 6.30am for bloods when I didn't sleep well cos some cowbag next door has her bloke in with her and he knocked something over at 1am and got thrown out by the midwives. Partners are only allowed here til 10pm. 

My blood pressure is low and I feel crap and I last ate 12 hours ago and can't eat or drink til they come see me. 

I want to go back to a few weeks ago when I was working, happy cos I had money, having steak dinners with my OH and he was looking after me. It feels like my whole worlds collapsed around me and whatever decision I make ie have the stitch or don't have it its a decision I shouldn't have to make and its resting on me 

Xxx


----------



## star213

it does sounds like an awful decision to have to make, though whatever one you decide on will be the right one if that makes any sense, you have to go with your gut instinct and try to not think about the alternatives once its decided - you are so doing so much for the best of you and your babies, you cannot make a wrong choice at all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

UPDATE

My consultant has just been to see me. The blood they managed to get has been tested and my CRP levels are still the same, they haven't dropped so she doesn't want to do anything today cos of that.

Also cos I'm still cramping she said putting a stitch in when cramping is almost fighting nature and she's done stitches before where women have ended up severly unwell. She said they will review the situation in the morning and she will do an internal 2mrw to see how much I'm dilating. She last did it Monday and she doesn't wanna do it every few hours cos it will aggrevate it even more so.

She said whatever we/they/I decide will be dependant on my bloods and cramps and dilation and she won't do anything with the stitch until my bloods come down and the cramps stop.

Xx


----------



## EternalRose

Morning Hun,

Just woke up. I feel like death warmed up with my burning throat. Sorry to hear about this new update, I really thought they were going to be putting in a stitch today, and the whole time while they are deciding what to do they are starving you! Anyway, its a good thing they are being precautious but I can see why your so bloody fed up, hang in there hun we all think your doing really well :hugs: x x x


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

EternalRose said:


> Morning Hun,
> 
> Just woke up. I feel like death warmed up with my burning throat. Sorry to hear about this new update, I really thought they were going to be putting in a stitch today, and the whole time while they are deciding what to do they are starving you! Anyway, its a good thing they are being precautious but I can see why your so bloody fed up, hang in there hun we all think your doing really well :hugs: x x x

Hi hun hope your not suffering too much and Matt gets you some nice treats in. 

I'm hungry and want a plate of mash and gravy and chocolate mousses.

Is CRP what shows infections on a blood test? I'm not with it and its all going over my head a bit. 

Its not the babies who are coming early. They are happy and healthy and high up etc and haven't turned. Its just my cervix, the womb capacity, irritation etc. The babies prob have no idea what's going on.

Xx


----------



## Ria_Rose

Well I suppose with the cramping at least the decision has been taken away from you for a while longer, but must be all you can think about esp as you are in such an alien enviroment.

We're all here to help take your mind off things thou :D


----------



## E&L's mummy

C-reactive Protein hun. shows inflammation or infection as far as i know. xxxxx


----------



## EternalRose

Gypsy_Punk said:


> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> Morning Hun,
> 
> Just woke up. I feel like death warmed up with my burning throat. Sorry to hear about this new update, I really thought they were going to be putting in a stitch today, and the whole time while they are deciding what to do they are starving you! Anyway, its a good thing they are being precautious but I can see why your so bloody fed up, hang in there hun we all think your doing really well :hugs: x x x
> 
> Hi hun hope your not suffering too much and Matt gets you some nice treats in.
> 
> I'm hungry and want a plate of mash and gravy and chocolate mousses.
> 
> Is CRP what shows infections on a blood test? I'm not with it and its all going over my head a bit.
> 
> Its not the babies who are coming early. They are happy and healthy and high up etc and haven't turned. Its just my cervix, the womb capacity, irritation etc. The babies prob have no idea what's going on.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Im ok, dont worry about me. Yeah CRP is C-Reactive Protein high quantities mean that you have an infection. Are you on any antibiotics or is that the next stage now x x


----------



## mrsprogers

Gypsy_Punk said:


> He works for a shitty company and I've mentioned before they can just sack him and get more job centre recruits...basically its that scheme where if your on the dole you have to go and do work placement schemes for free and if you refuse you don't get dole. He was working for them for 3 months for dole money before they took him on as staff. He has no contract and if he says he can't work til midnight at last min he faces losing his job. They sacked someone in the office for not having a pen.

Legally they can't do this, if he has been taken on as staff he must have a contract. Also the job centre should be able to advise him. They cannot demand that he works until midnight if that is beyond his contracted hours. You've got enough on your plate to be worrying about, he needs to get this sorted so he can be there for you. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## EternalRose

Gypsy_Punk said:


> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> Morning Hun,
> 
> Just woke up. I feel like death warmed up with my burning throat. Sorry to hear about this new update, I really thought they were going to be putting in a stitch today, and the whole time while they are deciding what to do they are starving you! Anyway, its a good thing they are being precautious but I can see why your so bloody fed up, hang in there hun we all think your doing really well :hugs: x x x
> 
> Hi hun hope your not suffering too much and Matt gets you some nice treats in.
> 
> I'm hungry and want a plate of mash and gravy and chocolate mousses.
> 
> Is CRP what shows infections on a blood test? I'm not with it and its all going over my head a bit.
> 
> Its not the babies who are coming early. They are happy and healthy and high up etc and haven't turned. Its just my cervix, the womb capacity, irritation etc. The babies prob have no idea what's going on.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Oh and I wish I could make you the mash myself for you and bring it up. I make a mean cream cheese mash & gravy :dohh: Im so glad the babies are still happy and healthy though its a real good thing x x


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

EternalRose said:


> Gypsy_Punk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> Morning Hun,
> 
> Just woke up. I feel like death warmed up with my burning throat. Sorry to hear about this new update, I really thought they were going to be putting in a stitch today, and the whole time while they are deciding what to do they are starving you! Anyway, its a good thing they are being precautious but I can see why your so bloody fed up, hang in there hun we all think your doing really well :hugs: x x x
> 
> Hi hun hope your not suffering too much and Matt gets you some nice treats in.
> 
> I'm hungry and want a plate of mash and gravy and chocolate mousses.
> 
> Is CRP what shows infections on a blood test? I'm not with it and its all going over my head a bit.
> 
> Its not the babies who are coming early. They are happy and healthy and high up etc and haven't turned. Its just my cervix, the womb capacity, irritation etc. The babies prob have no idea what's going on.
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Im ok, dont worry about me. Yeah CRP is C-Reactive Protein high quantities mean that you have an infection. Are you on any antibiotics or is that the next stage now x xClick to expand...

Been on them since Monday. They tried one lot and they made me ill so I'm on another now. I've protein in my urine and have to drink 200ml of water or juice every half hour or so to flush kidneys out. I have a chart to fill in.

I've got a cold and cough and they wonder if the infection is from that.

X


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

mrsprogers said:


> Gypsy_Punk said:
> 
> 
> He works for a shitty company and I've mentioned before they can just sack him and get more job centre recruits...basically its that scheme where if your on the dole you have to go and do work placement schemes for free and if you refuse you don't get dole. He was working for them for 3 months for dole money before they took him on as staff. He has no contract and if he says he can't work til midnight at last min he faces losing his job. They sacked someone in the office for not having a pen.
> 
> Legally they can't do this, if he has been taken on as staff he must have a contract. Also the job centre should be able to advise him. They cannot demand that he works until midnight if that is beyond his contracted hours. You've got enough on your plate to be worrying about, he needs to get this sorted so he can be there for you. Hope this is helpful.Click to expand...

I know thanks. This is an extra stress we've both had to deal with. Xx


----------



## EternalRose

Gypsy_Punk said:


> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsy_Punk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> Morning Hun,
> 
> Just woke up. I feel like death warmed up with my burning throat. Sorry to hear about this new update, I really thought they were going to be putting in a stitch today, and the whole time while they are deciding what to do they are starving you! Anyway, its a good thing they are being precautious but I can see why your so bloody fed up, hang in there hun we all think your doing really well :hugs: x x x
> 
> Hi hun hope your not suffering too much and Matt gets you some nice treats in.
> 
> I'm hungry and want a plate of mash and gravy and chocolate mousses.
> 
> Is CRP what shows infections on a blood test? I'm not with it and its all going over my head a bit.
> 
> Its not the babies who are coming early. They are happy and healthy and high up etc and haven't turned. Its just my cervix, the womb capacity, irritation etc. The babies prob have no idea what's going on.
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Im ok, dont worry about me. Yeah CRP is C-Reactive Protein high quantities mean that you have an infection. Are you on any antibiotics or is that the next stage now x x Click to expand...
> 
> Been on them since Monday. They tried one lot and they made me ill so I'm on another now. I've protein in my urine and have to drink 200ml of water or juice every half hour or so to flush kidneys out. I have a chart to fill in.
> *
> I've got a cold and cough and they wonder if the infection is from that.*
> 
> XClick to expand...

I would say more than likely that is it hun x x


----------



## mrsty

Hi Jo, Ive been offline for three weeks (and boy have i missed lots!) 
So sorry to hear your cooped up in hospital .. i know how you feel.. i was in hospital for 3 months with my DS last pregnancy.. its so boring isnt it.. (i even began to look forward to the sundays just cos we had sunday lunch for a change..
but rest assured (excuse the pun) you are in the best place for you and your boys.. 
hope things keep positive.. 
Be strong

:hugs:


----------



## mrsraggle

Ug what a shitty morning you've had - I must admit I wouldn't let a student near me either. Taking blood is stressful enough as it is!!

Lots of hugs - constantly thinking about you and your boys x


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## Bingles

thinking of you as ever xx you are really having a tough time


----------



## hayley_willis

I have just read the whole thread from start to finish and I am so sorry your having a tough time, I feel guilty for posting a moany little one early about not feeling the baby for a day! 

You sound like a fighter xx


----------



## Lara310809

EternalRose said:


> we all think your doing really well

Here here, I don't think I'd be as patient or as calm as you seem to be. I really hope all works out, and sorry things seem to be going really slow for you. Hopefully they make a decision soon and it settles things for you. Thinking of you.


----------



## Shining Star

Sorry to hear you are having a crappy time of it ~ I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry about everyone else, just think of you and your boys and leave everyone else to sort themselves out!

You have sooooo many b&b ladies who are thinking of you!

x


----------



## Lollypod

Hello, just wanted to say thinking of you. Am pleased to hear the babies are all doing ok in there but sorry you are having a rough time. I cannot imagine what you are going through hun. :hugs:


----------



## toptrump

Just caught up with this Jo, I am so so sorry, I hope everything works out right. You and the boys are in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Thanks. I've got about a half hour sleep but people are so loud and everythings beeping and being noisy.

Got some flowers from work too to go with the ones Mon sent me.

At least I can eat now. Had chicken pie, mash, cabbage, ryvetas, cheese, yoghurt, orange and orange juice. I'm having cheese salad for dinner.

Xx


----------



## debjolin

antibiotics now kicking in, ul soon get appetite back. 
you know in the hospital that i work in if someone doesnt fancy anything thats on the menu i always tell them to write down something that they do fancy to eat. :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

Just checking in to see how you are hun! Hope you get some good news soon! Lots of love and kisses sent your way!


----------



## justmarried24

Hey hun. I have just tried to catch up on most of this amazing thread. Gosh, you are an inspiration and such a brave lady. I really hope that they can help you to make the right decision. It must be so difficult being in this position. My thoughts and prayers are with you 
Love and hugs :hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ellahstruts

i know my circumstances are different but my consultant was very reluctant to do the stitch and i felt the same as you, i knew without it i would labour early and i pushed for the stitch, so far its holding ok, thank god, and i am sure yours will too, they are very careful when they put it in, to keep infection control sorted, and not to nik the waters etc, either way i would give it a try, you have nothing to lose xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

It would be better if they were more confident. Ie "we ARE gonna do it" but she's concerned it might do more harm than good.

She's gonna do another internal 2mrw and see what's going on down there now.


----------



## BabyHaines

You are doing so well honey. It must be horrible being stuck there, but with every hour that passes, you are an hour closer to viability xxxx


----------



## ellahstruts

they do, thats what they said to me, my consultant blatantly said she didnt want to do it as the risks of it were high, and only reason i got it is because i pushed, thank god i did as last scan showed funneling at exactly the same point i laboured last time and lost my daughter xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

This may sound harsh but I posted it yesterday and she told me viability means fuck all. Especially in my case. I asked if I remained on bed rest with progesterone injections would she deliver at viability stage. She said no way. They be too small with them being multiples and if they survived there's a chance they'd be born with long term health probs. She needs me to get to 28/29 and shed only deliver then if I went into labour. Ideally I need to be closer to 32-34 weeks cos mulitples are always smaller so 32 weeks is more like 29/30 to multiples. Xxx


----------



## franiss

hang in there hun
xx


----------



## Sam9kids

Awww sweetie, you are doing great xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sounds like you are in great hands Jo, hang in there! I agree with her (as a physician), the whole concept of viability for multiples is different than with singleton pregnancies, since they are smaller to start off with.


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Junebug_CJ said:


> Sounds like you are in great hands Jo, hang in there! I agree with her (as a physician), the whole concept of viability for multiples is different than with singleton pregnancies, since they are smaller to start off with.

Yep, she's being honest at least and not trying to "sugar coat it"

X


----------



## surprise no5

Thinking of you and your babies, hope the bedrest works. it must be so boring and frustrating but it will be so worth it to have your 3 princes. Stay strong xx


----------



## Shady_R

Ah Jo hun your doing so well, hang in there hun, hope things are looking better for you tomorrow....


----------



## dmn1156

Gypsy sorry your going through hell i think you need to try and not think about anything family sometimes think they are helping and really they dont always. I wish i lived closer you could come stay here anytime hope it all works out for the best and you and your babies stay well x


----------



## abz

good luck for this morning honey.. i hope it isn't as bad as yesterday for you xx


----------



## catfromaus

Glad you got something to eat- I bet that improved things a bit! You are doing amazingly well, we're all thinking of you.

Cat
xxx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Hi Abz hope your ok? The midwife took the blood this morning and it was okay.

My crankiness is back. I'm so tired and feel sick and can't stand being here much longer. I NEED a shower and to wash my hair for my own sanity, they won't let me cos blood pressure is low...of course it s I am laid practically upside down and on nil by mouth again. 

I HATE these girl boxers I am wearing. I don't know why I still own them. They make me cranky at the best of times, they've gone baggy and are up my arse which make wearing pantliners with them a nightmare. I want to take them off and jump up and down on them to "kill them". When I get some more I'm shredding these fuckers.


----------



## abz

ha. sounds like shredding your knickers is going to turn into a savage fantasy while you are in there hon :D


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Lol I need something to keep me sane xx


----------



## abz

am glad they got blood before totally traumatising you this morning in any case. what time are they examining you babes?


----------



## Shady_R

Glad things are better for you today hun. Hope your not gonna be nil by mouth for much longer. Oh how annoying with you girl boxers doing that, i have it when my under wear does that. Hope you get some results back son so you can get back to eating again


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

I've had cramps all morning so on painkillers again. Dunno if that will effect her decision.

Hope your ok

Xx


----------



## abz

i am fine. finally managed to get to work today. i have so far managed to be in work for two working hours since coming back after christmas. got sent home on tuesday, the car was stuck yesterday and i wasn't going to walk (my boss shouted at me when i suggested getting the bus and walking the rest, apparently the pavements around here are a nightmare) but this morning we were successful. and OH got the go ahead that his work was open again. woo. so he may get paid something for the last week :S

abz xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Tell your boss to sod off!

It's a good job I'm aware what's going on, they came to take my blood again. I've had them done at 6.30! She didn't believe she. So she went to check my notes and saw that yes they HAD been done. They don't communicate at all here. X


----------



## Shady_R

Gypsy_Punk said:


> Tell your boss to sod off!
> 
> It's a good job I'm aware what's going on, they came to take my blood again. I've had them done at 6.30! She didn't believe she. So she went to check my notes and saw that yes they HAD been done. They don't communicate at all here. X

Thats a nightmare, how can the not communicate, that has to be the most important part of their job, they are looking after some precious cargo there, I think I would be complaining to the ward sister or someone......

Hope you get some good results today, keeping my fingers crossed for you....


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Shady_R said:


> Gypsy_Punk said:
> 
> 
> Tell your boss to sod off!
> 
> It's a good job I'm aware what's going on, they came to take my blood again. I've had them done at 6.30! She didn't believe she. So she went to check my notes and saw that yes they HAD been done. They don't communicate at all here. X
> 
> Thats a nightmare, how can the not communicate, that has to be the most important part of their job, they are looking after some precious cargo there, I think I would be complaining to the ward sister or someone......
> 
> Hope you get some good results today, keeping my fingers crossed for you....Click to expand...

I only had one supposotry at 3.30 yest afternoon. I'm meant to be having it every 12 hours around midday/midnight.

They came with my tea time injection of blood thinning stuff at 11.30pm cos I was watching Family Guy.

I wanna say something to my consultant but don't wanna be a grass cos then they might be more slack and start being nasty to me. I wanna show her my fucked up arm at least

Xx


----------



## abz

sod them. i really would say something. those meds of yours are really important. they shouldn't be fucking it up. i had someone being arsey with me when i asked to be let OUT when i came to see you. they didn't stir when i walked to the door. i could have been anyone. then found out i had to be let out and they got huffy with me. gah!! my faith in midwives is plummeting...


----------



## umm

I would drop it in to conversation with the doctors by saying am I now only having the supposotry once a day??? the doctor can then kick butt and you have not moaned directly. all drugs must be signed for and time written down on drug chart they can't just miss one out!! this could be giving you the cramps, also the blood thining injection will make you bruise more when having your bloods done, but yes do show them how bad they are and say you would like them to wash your hair for you or if your mum visits get her to with a jug and bowl, it makes mess but worth in :hugs:


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Abz, they are slack aren't they? They found the woman next doors bloke still here at 1am that day you'd been to see me. Partners have to be out at 10pm. 

Umm my consultant is doin the rounds so will mention it

Xx


----------



## abz

well i left over an hour late. i hadn't realised the time. and i suppose it's good in a way that they are relaxed about visiting hours if you want people to stay with you, but not if it's disturbing other patients!! i didn't bother looking at the time as i thought they would chuck me out... unless they thought i was your partner :D


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

UPDATE

Consultant has been to see me. She scanned me and babies are all fine. She looked at the cervix and placenta on the scan and can't see anything dodgy.

She doesn't want to do an internal cos I haven't had any more bleeding or discharge so she said things are stable.

My blood results aren't back but cos I am still run down she's expecting the results to be pretty much the same and so she is stopping he supposotries and holding off til Monday regarding the stitch. I have to continue having the progesterone and blood thinning injections and she will check my blood Sunday.

She said I can eat now and also have a quick shower. 

Xx


----------



## Smiley Lou

Oh that sounds more positive, doesnt it. Hope all goes well now until Monday x


----------



## abz

that's good news honey :) and woo for the shower :D enjoy washing that hair of yours :)

can you tell it's quiet at work today? i'm lurking on here and checking out baby things online. was thinking of getting a combination washer/dryer but they cost a bloody fortune. don't have room for a dryer, so looks like we'll have to keep on with the clothes horse :S maybe i'll work out somewhere for one... middle of the living room :)


----------



## Scampie

Just wanted to say, i think your an inspiration.. So much shit and still so strong. If those babies are anything like their mum they will be hanging on in there for some time yet. Best of luck to you all.

Note to abz..do you have a garage? Thats where i have my tumble dryer, just a thought.


----------



## katy1310

That sounds like really encouraging news Gypsy punk - I have been thinking about you all the time and you are doing so well. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and your 3 little men. Hope you have enjoyed your shower, bet you couldn't wait!


Abz - get a dri buddy, they are brilliant! Cost about £50ish and they cost about the same as a light bulb to run, you just hang the clothes on it on hangers (up to 18 items), cover it with the cover thing and it blows hot air up. The clothes hardly need to be ironed. We use ours in the kitchen or on the landing usually - it doesn't have to be up for hours as it dries them really fast then you can just fold it away.


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Thank you girls. I must be a real pain in the arse. I want to leave myself sometimes cos I can't handle how cranky I've become so I'm sorry

Xx


----------



## Windmills

I'm so glad the scan was good news xxxx


----------



## abz

sorry to have hijacked your thread jo. i don't have a garage or a secure outside space. the dri buddy certainly sounds interesting...

you have no need to apologise babes. if you need to rant then go right ahead :D


----------



## emmadrumm77

You have every reason to be cranky hun!!! Am glad things are looking good for you and your boys xxx
Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

That's brilliant news gypsy! Let's hope that you will have plain sailing now to at least 32 weeks, then you can meet alll your little guys safe and sound for the start of the summer xxx


----------



## CountingDown

Got everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Thanks I've had a shower and washed my hair, got my bedding changed and now back in bed xx


----------



## daisyfflur

Its amazing the restorative properties of being clean!


----------



## Gabrielle

I just wanted to tell you that you are doing all that you can. And if you can stay put ...all of this that you have went through..will be so worth it in the end. I am praying for you, and i will everyday!

I've had three terrible preganices, resulting in many many long hospital stays, and all 3 strict bed rests. Problems ranging from kindey infections,stones, short cervix,placenta previa,abruption, PPROM, preterm labor, gestational diabetes, and even my appendix removed when i was 20 weeks. 

I just want you to know I have 3 beautiful boys that I was told wouldnt make it. I had them at 34wks, 30wks, and 33wks.

And at 19 weeks I was dialated to 2cm's and 50 percent effaced. ....they said i WONT make it!........well i made it to 33weeks. They wanted to put a cerclage in me at 20 weeks but I had a previa so they couldnt. But I stayed in bed, only up to the bathroom.

I dont want to keep going on and on but I just thought it would be comforting to hear a positive outcome. My boys were preemies and yes we had long stays, but they are beautiful and overall healthy. Yes they get sick alot and have some minor problems and one is very tiny...but they all play and smile and are the world to me.

Again I will be praying and thinking of you and those babies!! Big hugs sweeite, you can do this!

Start a scarbook,read books, sit on BNB, play cards..etc...to make the time pass.


----------



## abz

woohoo for hair washes and clean bedding :D


----------



## bexxie

Thinking of you hun
xx


----------



## scotsgirl

hi jo, iv just spent the last half hour reading this whole thread. uv really had it tough huni. just try keep positive. im sending you lots of love and good luck wishes. it surprises u just how resilient our little beans can be. i had my little boy at 34 weeks and he was really ill at the time but he is a lovely strong healthy 3 year old now. i kno ur situation is much more severe than mine was! i just really admire you and how well your coping and hope to hear more updates as to how the four of you are. is this your first pregnancy jo? i have been asked to do the optimum trial to test and see if i wil go into premature labour and wil be given progesterone if i am high risk again. i dont know if uv heard of these trials? xx


----------



## dmn1156

glad things are a little more positive hope it all goes well and i think you have every reason to be cranky so go right ahead


----------



## debgreasby

Glad things are going well today xxx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Gabrielle said:


> I just wanted to tell you that you are doing all that you can. And if you can stay put ...all of this that you have went through..will be so worth it in the end. I am praying for you, and i will everyday!
> 
> I've had three terrible preganices, resulting in many many long hospital stays, and all 3 strict bed rests. Problems ranging from kindey infections,stones, short cervix,placenta previa,abruption, PPROM, preterm labor, gestational diabetes, and even my appendix removed when i was 20 weeks.
> 
> I just want you to know I have 3 beautiful boys that I was told wouldnt make it. I had them at 34wks, 30wks, and 33wks.
> 
> And at 19 weeks I was dialated to 2cm's and 50 percent effaced. ....they said i WONT make it!........well i made it to 33weeks. They wanted to put a cerclage in me at 20 weeks but I had a previa so they couldnt. But I stayed in bed, only up to the bathroom.
> 
> I dont want to keep going on and on but I just thought it would be comforting to hear a positive outcome. My boys were preemies and yes we had long stays, but they are beautiful and overall healthy. Yes they get sick alot and have some minor problems and one is very tiny...but they all play and smile and are the world to me.
> 
> Again I will be praying and thinking of you and those babies!! Big hugs sweeite, you can do this!
> 
> Start a scarbook,read books, sit on BNB, play cards..etc...to make the time pass.

Thank you :) its nice to read a happy ending for you. Hopefully the same for me :)

Xx


----------



## Caroline

Glad you were allowed a shower & are now allowed something to eat.

Glad your boys are doing well & everything loked good on the scan.

Heres keeping everything crossed they stay put until 28 weeks at least


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Hi yep this is my first pregnancy. I had a miscarriage at 7 weeks in Feb last year. I've also suffered with endometriosis for years and had 3 laparoscopies to treat it so was always told my chances of conceiving wouldnt be so great

Xx


----------



## Justme

Just wanted to send you some :hugs: .Glad you got to have your shower,wash your hair and clean bedding.Hope its helped you feel more refreshed x


----------



## graciebaby

Aww hun i'm so glad the babies are doing well at the min! Lets hope you can keep hold of them a little longer! 

I bet your so fed up being in there tho. I work in the hos and hated it when i had to go in with my first, not being able to dry my hair or straighten it did my head in. Sneak your straighteners back in, lol 

Don't be scared to complain either hun. Its tough shit if they get funny, they should be doing their jobs properly! 

Anyway your bound to get cranky and pissed off being stuck in there with nothing to do. I'm sure it drags for you. Have you got a laptop at home someone can bring in? Just get them to test the plug. 2 seconds of a job! 

Hope all is well today!


----------



## deej23

Hey jo just poped in quick to see how your doing I have my everything crossed for you but i have to admit it's getting harder to cross my legs so I might have to let that one go lol.
I'm so glad you got ur shower and to wash your hair I know it makes you feel so much better. Oh and the cranky thing for all your going through and have been through I think you deserve to be allowed to be cranky as cranky as you want... Rant screem and kill your pants (sorry but I was on the floor when I read that) We've all said it but hang in there and please keep you sence of humour it brightens my day even when I'm having a shi**y one. Well have to go and slave over the microwave keep you spirits up and hugs to you and the trio xxx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Thanks everyone. I'm hoping OH can bring me some food cos they've fucked my dinner up again and said I didn't fill a form in. I did. They ain't got what I want so I've refused what they have. I've not recovered from throwing up all over myself earliier. Xx


----------



## lnic1970

hey there, that place sounds like a total nightmare and you have every damn right to be cranky, id have probably lamped someone by now lol
you are in the best place tho and im so glad you got some positive news today, fingers and everything crossed for you & your boys that the good news keeps coming :hugs: x


----------



## catfromaus

So glad you got some good news, and a shower! You've shown amazing patience to go through what you have, don't worry about cranky moments, I think even a saint would have done the same!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Shady_R

Morning Jo how are you today, hope your feeling better. Are you gonna be having more bloods done again. Hope them boys are behaving themselves still too lol. Hopefully your oh managed to get some food for you. Fancy screwing up your dinner though, i would have told them to go to canteen or something for it. Hope they dont mess up today.


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Hiya he couldn't come cos of work and the snow so that pissed me off even more.

They said they would take bloods on Sunday and they came in about half hour ago for some more. So much for a break for a day!

How are you?

Xx


----------



## Sam9kids

Morning Jo, hope you arent feeling too bad and that you get some decent food! xx


----------



## booflebump

Morning girl,

Hows things going today? xxx


----------



## MummyMagic

Hey Jo, I just wanted to say I think you're being really brave, this is an aweful thing you're having to go through (((big hugs))) xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

UPDATE

The weekend doctor has been she said they are stopping antibiotics but still carrying on with progesterone injections. She said bloods are staying at the same level, not dropping or getting higher. She said chances are they won't do the stitch and I'll be here for a couple of weeks cos the bed rest has given me another week in the pregnancy. 

She said to tell them to leave me alone tomorrow if they try and take blood. They weren't meant to today! No doubt my own consultant will decide something different on Monday!

X


----------



## Delilah

Hi Jo at least you are all doing ok and you will hopefully have a break for a few days. Take it easy and try to keep yourself occupied as best you can xx


----------



## Lownthwaite

Gypsy_Punk said:


> UPDATE
> 
> The weekend doctor has been she said they are stopping antibiotics but still carrying on with progesterone injections. She said bloods are staying at the same level, not dropping or getting higher. She said chances are they won't do the stitch and I'll be here for a couple of weeks cos the bed rest has given me another week in the pregnancy.
> 
> She said to tell them to leave me alone tomorrow if they try and take blood. They weren't meant to today! No doubt my own consultant will decide something different on Monday!
> 
> X

Sounds like things are ok at the moment :flower: Im very glad. Been thinking about you all day yesterday at work. Hoping you and those boys are hanging in there. :hugs: sending hugs :hugs:


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

:) thanks xx


----------



## Lara310809

Sounds more positive. I hope everything works out for you. I've been watching this thread since the beginning, and now I won't be online for another 9 days. I hope yoru little boys hang in there Jo, and you stay healthy too. I will be thinking of you every day


----------



## abz

hey babes. sorry your OH couldn't smuggle any lovely food in for you :(

it's been snowing again and if it keeps it up i won't be going to work on monday. OH already isn't getting paid as his work has closed which sucks. they'll do it for as long as poss so they don't have to pay them :(

glad you get a day of rest tomorrow. are they changing your antibiotics? do you still have an infection? or are you all clear now?

abz xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Definitely sounding more positive! Hope you get some decent food today x


----------



## daisyfflur

Hi Jo, glad things are better today despite the food cock ups. Have you stopped dilating or haven't they checked recently? Still have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

They haven't checked. She doesn't want to check in case she triggers it off more. Was checked on Monday she said she will probably check Monday coming


----------



## MrsMouse

keeping fingers crossed for you honey


----------



## Mumiof2

Glad you get to tell them to leave you alone hun :lol:

How are you in yourself babes x


----------



## kermie219

Have you recieved a package yet??????


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Kermie, I made a post for you!

The nurse has been in with my injection. They like my nails lol. ;)

My blood test results are back. That CRP infection level is now at 13.2. It should be under 10. It was at 49 the other day...that's kinda high.

X


----------



## Linzi

its lower than the other day though, thats a good sign right? x


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Yeh it still needs to come down. 49 was high is what I meant. No wonder I felt shit!

I'm now watching 90210 and eating the Twizzlers that Kermie sent me 

:)


----------



## iznil8

I am glad that your still hanging in there, it might be a dump and it might be horrible and boring but everyday you put up with it is another day closer to 32 weeks! 
You are doing so well but you should really start getting food delivered, I think they are trying to starve you in there, You should get the number of the closest pizza place :haha:, Do you think they would deliver to the hospital? I would pay them extra to pretend to be a visitor!:rofl:


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Lol that might be an idea! Tomorrow I have picked stew and dumplings with mash and cabbage and strawberry ice cream


----------



## Linzi

Gypsy_Punk said:


> Yeh it still needs to come down. 49 was high is what I meant. No wonder I felt shit!
> 
> I'm now watching 90210 and eating the Twizzlers that Kermie sent me
> 
> :)

understood! Im watching 90210 too never seen it before and Im confused but I LOVE it x


----------



## Kerrie-x

Gypsy_Punk said:


> Lol that might be an idea! Tomorrow I have picked stew and dumplings with mash and cabbage and strawberry ice cream

I loved the food there when i had to stay in 10 weeks ago, i was on ward 2 though... I was only in 6 days and i got do fed up, i've had enough hospital stays to last a life time :nope:

Im at the hospital on Thursday for antenatal and a growth scan so if you're still in let me know :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sam9kids

Glad things have moved slightly in he right direction.

Every day is a step nearer xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

90210 rules...so much so I got the first series on dvd!

Kerrie, I will prob be here then, pop up and say hi :)

Xx


----------



## Ginaerhol

glad things are looking bit better xxx


----------



## corrie anne

I am thinking they will do the injections until you deliver. I am on them and i get one every week. i think i will stop at 36 weeks if i get that far. I am glad your boys are doing good. Maybe your bloods are just going to stay that way. Is the bloods to test for infection?


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Yep I came in Monday feeling awful like I was gonna collapse and since then the CRP results have gone up and up.

Feeling a bit better now

Xx


----------



## catherineq87

hi glad things havent changed. all best rest for u xx

ive moved to third tri ... but will be all the time to check up on u! xxxx

keep well x


----------



## Minstermind

Sending you my positive sticky baby in the belly thoughts :)


----------



## abz

glad you are getting to feel a wee bit better babes :) good that the bloods have come down.

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

Glad things r looking up xxx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

UPDATE

The doc has been in and she is considering giving me a shot of morphine to ease the cramps and in her words "knock me out a bit for decent sleep" she's told me to think about it and she will come back later on.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey,

I've not had interent access for a few days, Am so glad to see things are going ok and getting better. I've been thinking about you preying you'll be ok and you doing ok so far, keep up that bed rest, it's obviously helping alot.

Sorry the food isn't all that, is there any locals who can bring ya some home cooked food! 

I obviously haven't read through the whole of this post cos there was 30 odd pages and was hard to see the updates, I didn't realise your still having cramps. I'm so glad the hossie are doing all they can! 

Have you got a ds, ipod, pen paper at ;east you have interent access, can search on ebay for your triplet buggy!

Huge hugs, keep spirits up hun, and just a whisper to the boys, hang on in there babes, i know you wanna meet your super mummy, but right now she needs you more than ever to stay put! xxxx


----------



## xpatchx

Scared the crud out of me seeing this post. Glad things are going a bit better <3


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Thanks girls. I've been asleep most the morning. Mum coming to see me this aft. Nurse is gonna let me have a shower so then I'm gonna settle back and watch Eastenders :)


----------



## cherryglitter

Have you washed your hair yet?! :p
I haven't been on for a few days! So I haven't caught up! xx


----------



## Windmills

Hi Jo, so glad things are still looking positive! 
You're mad watching eastenders though. Its awful! Xxxx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Lol yes I got to wash my hair on Fri! :)

Kinda gone back to square one again this aft. Can't keep anything down and got double type vision. Mum and step dad just been to see me so gonna try get some sleep and see how I feel. Nurse made me laugh cos she said its prob the hospital food making me throw up


----------



## mandzzzz

aww hope u will be better soon xx


----------



## maybebaby3

aww sorry u r being sick. xxx


----------



## Caroline

:hugs: hun, nurse maybe right I think you need some proper food smuggling in to you.


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Dad gonna make me some tomorrow and bring it in. They've brought my a sandwich from the canteen but I can't face anything.


----------



## daisyfflur

I'm no nurse but could the double vision etc be lack of food or something (grasping at straws here!) stay well xx


----------



## abz

did you have morphine honey because that can make you feel bloody awful.

hope you feel a bit better soon and glad your folks are managing to smuggle you in some contraband :)

abz xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

No she said to sleep a bit and see how I was. Blood pressure was low. Its awkward cos I'm meant to be on bed rest and when I get up my BP is low so they make me lie back down. She said lying down makes your BP low.


----------



## abz

oh babes. what can you do to increase your blood pressure? doesn't drinking lots of water increase it? although that could decrease it... but i'm sure it does one or the other. they should be able to do something for you to make it better somehow surely?

abz xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

She's taken a urine sample and talked about a drip cos I feel like a did at my worst with hyperemisis. You saw how much food/drink I've been brought the other day. Can't face anything at all.

What did you have for dinner?

X


----------



## Shady_R

Hope they get you some decent food in, yuk on the sickness, hope its not coming back again for you. Hope there is something they can do about your blood pressure though, fingers crossed on that one......Bet you feel so much better now though after a shower and washing your hair, at least they are letting you out of bed to do that now.....


----------



## abz

i had real comfort food hon. had mince and onions with mash, gravy and brocolli... not exactly culinary art but quick and easy enough :)

good luck for your examination today. have my fingers crossed for you.

abz xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

The pain is back, as bad as last Monday minus the bleeding. I've had an hour or so sleep and lots of co-codamol which isn't easing the pain at all. Waiting for the doctors to come see me. Its horrendous :(


----------



## CocoaOne

Hope they come to see you quickly hun x


----------



## abz

oh honey. i was hoping you'd managed to drop off to sleep now the screaming woman should be being quiet again :(

maybe you should think about that morphine? i don't know anything about taking morphine when preggers but i'm assuming it's safe given that they offered you it...

abz xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

I can't remember if I'm allergic to it. I've had 3 laparoscopies and the pain I have is similar to that when you are recovering, strong contraction type period pain. I'm sure one or two of those ops they didn't use morphine but I can't remember exactly why.

She's asked if I'm going to the loo (for both) properly and I am, just like normal so she doesn't think I have a UTI or I'm constipated.

At this rate I'm gonna be the screaming woman, its pay back for getting annoyed at her

Abz, your dinner sounds nice 

Xx


----------



## debjolin

:hugs: thinking of you. hope Dr's see you soon. x


----------



## abz

you get screaming honey. we won't moan about you :) favouritism is a terrible thing :D

wouldn't it be in your docs notes if you were allergic to morphine? although after all you've been saying i'm not sure they would have bothered to check...

i hope they get you sorted and a drip makes you feel better babes. 

i've just been stuck on the phone trying to pay my council tax and being ticked off by the guy at the other end as they'd sent me a final notice, which i haven't received, and had rung on my own and paid the lot. i apologised so what's the problem? he must be having a bad day already...

abz xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Kick his head in! Xx


----------



## Jordicia

Hi Jo, Havent had internet for 5 days and have just ventured out to my mums. Have been desperate to see how you are getting on. You still seem to be having a real time of it but so glad to see that your little men are hanging in there. You must be a very cozy oven :) . Hospital food is the worst. I was stuck in for a week when i had my daughter and it just turned my stomach so you must be going mad by now. I hope they get along to see you soon, you should be a major priority! Will keep trying to keep up with your thread, god knows when i will have my own internet back :( hugs to you hun xxxx


----------



## daisyfflur

Hi Jo - good luck for today, hope they manage to give you something for the pain x


----------



## Sam9kids

Hope it settles for you xx


----------



## abz

Hi guys. Just to let you know that I had a phone call from jo this morning after her examination. She is now 4cm dialated and the doctor thinks that if the babies don't come today then it will be in the next few days. They can't do a stitch. She has just been moved down to the delivery suite. 

I'm sure you all join me in wishing her all the love and luck in the world.

Abz xx


----------



## dizzyspells

Thinking about her and the babies.xx


----------



## Shady_R

Oh no Jo I have just read the update that they are moving you to delivery, I really hope they can somehow hang in there still and stop the labour, although Im assuming as they moved you that means there isnt anything they can do.....Ill be jeeping you in my thoughts today........Sending my love......


----------



## scotsgirl

sending you triple love jo... been following your thread. hope use are all ok xxxx


----------



## hudz26

hope you and your little ones are ok hunny, sending you big :hugs: xxx


----------



## abz

there is a new update thread on second tri.


----------



## bexxie

OH NO!

Wishing you all the luck possible. hang in there hun
Thinking (and worrying) of you
xx


----------



## blackrose

Thinking of her x


----------



## Tasha360

thinking and praying for you hun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## polo_princess

Ladies im going to lock this thread now as not to casue any confusion between the two threads.

Please see the thread from GypsyPunk for any further updates on her situation

Thanks :flower:


----------

